#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Eclipse step by step

## temr

Preface

I am 1 year already user of this forum and personaly think that this forum is a best informational and sw resourse avaiable on net .
Recently i notice that there are a lot of requestes regarding the use of software.
So i diceded to make my input ( as i do not have ----- sw ) to start this thread for thouse who are just started use Eclipse Blackoil to share the knowledges i have for almost 5 years expirience. 

Face))))
I am ready to answer all the quastions in this thread if not hope that my idea will make others advance users to help me .



This thread will consist of several chapters trying to cover all requered information for building 3 phase model and understanding what happening in a black box called eclipse.
Here is the link with all information **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

hey tamr, thanks for ur willingness to help.Truly, sw sharing shouldnt be the only practice here...increasing in knowledge rather sw accumulatn is what uplifts one's career. i am newbie with eclipse n petrel usage n i was hopin people like u wud put valuable lessons on d table for people like us to learn...if u cud make a quick ppt slide tutorial of these sw usage n upload on rapidshare, then it wud greatly help newbies as covering the 1500+ pages manual really takes a lot of time.
thanks agn n expecting ur reply...my email ad is seuncaroline@yahoo.com

----------


## temr

Input data 
For making any sim model you would need the following
1.Static data  
2. Fluid data (PVT, SCAL) 
3. Rock data
4. Initialization data 
5.Well data
If i miss something i will add do not worry).


1. Static data 
Static model the model which comes from any prepost ( like petrel, eclipse Grid, rms, power model by rumors) utility and have the following    data which are  
1.1 Grid or mesh - physical position of cells ( in the corner point geometry it 8 coordinates of cell and depth  of each corner) 
1.2 Faults  -  Faces of cells and transmissibility's(Link 2)
1.3 Properties data - NTG, Poro, Swat, Permx, Permy, Permz
1.4 Well connection data- data which generated by program telling which cell connects to which well/
In this chapter i will use as prepost Petrel as i think it is for now the most powerful and user friendly package. If any one want to add other packages like RMS you are welcome.

Structure of data 
Grid o mesh 
To get that data out of petrel you will need to do the following 
1. Choose model ( pic1)
Pic(1)

Right click on mouse (pic2)









Pic2
































Pic 3


So you choose generic eclipse style geometry and property data (pic3)
Once you type the name of new file  Petel will as you do you want to also export properties 
my suggestion would be that you export properties separately because of i,j,k start position i will explain later
So unchecking box EXPORT PROPERTIES(pic4)


















Pic4

and pressing Export settings(pic4)




























Pic 5


In advance settings (pic5) the most important boxes are Petrel cell origin and Undefined property value
!!!! Petrel cell origin in Grid data SHOULD BE THE SAME AS WHEN YOU EXPORT PROPERTIES which will be shown later
Other wise you can get reverse model 
Undefined property value should be 0 because some times Petrel by default can assign -999 in this case for example you will encounter ERROR during data read in eclipse which will be covered later.

So this file will tell simulator position of cell is it active or not and from this file simulator can culculate 
1. Bulk volume of cell
2. Area of Faces of cell for calculating transmissibility's
3. Depth of cell - take note that in Eclipse depth of cell calculates at the geometrical center of cell
4. Number of active cells .
Here MAIN note  
As  most of users uses 32 bit version of Eclipse that means that windows can allocate for Eclipse only 1000000 mb of RAM  memory .For each active cell Eclipse requires approximately 2.5 kbytes of memory . So for 32 version of Eclipse no meter how much of RAM your machine has you will be able to run models only limited to 417000 active cells .
So you should now number of your future simulation model first in petrel if you do not want waste the time for repeat upscaling.
How to do this ? it is very simple .
The eclipse treats all incative cells( with actnum 0) and with ntg, poro =0 as inactive
So in petrel check ntg property (pic(6))
pic 6

and double click om the ntg property (pic7)



You will be return to property statistics
What you need is number of cells in filtered area 

So now my model consitts of 521000 cells but this cells includes also cells with 0 ntg to switch them off doble click on properties in model ( pic9)
pic9 

Go to filter (pic10)
pic 10




And apply (USE VALUE FILTER) pic 11


now you made inactive all sells with ntg less than 0.0001
no return to property Ntg pic 12
pic12




the true number of active cells in my future model is 405895

Picture comes in file **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The next chapter will cover PROPERTIES AND AUTOMATION EXPORT OF SEVERAL PROPERTIES using Petrel workflow to project directory of Eclipse data file

----------


## temr

SEUNCAROLINE that thread will be about what your asking so Lesson one is ready 
Other is on thery way 
BTW temr not tamr)

----------


## Shakespear

You have a great idea temr.  :Smile: 

I would suggest to move this to the Reservoir section as here we get a lot of posts about software programs and your threat will get drowned in that traffic.

Could I also suggest to also use Petrel Demo data set so that others can follow in your footsteps by using this data. This way they can "play along" with You  :Wink:

----------


## temr

In chapter 1 we reviewed GRID data required for simulator.
In this Chapter 2 we will review following data for simulator
2. Property data .
3. Regional data 
4. fault data
Property data.
For calculation of net volume poro volume, hspv ( hydro carbon saturated pore volume) , transmissibility's, and compressibility's  of each cell simulator needs data beside grid data which we already supply in chater 1.
For this we need do export form petrel following properties
1. NTG - (optional) net to gross ration if you not supply this simulator apply following approach gross volume of cell= net volume of cell 
2. PORO - ( amust parameter)  poro of each cell
3. PERMx - ( amust parameter) permeability in x direction in mD ( 1000 mD=1Darcy)
4. PERMY- ( amust parameter) permeability in y direction in mD
5. PERMZ- ( amust parameter) permeability in z direction in mD
6. SWAT- ( optional) initial water saturation but this will cover more detail in Initialization Chapter
Note:!!!!! As reserves in sim model should be equal to geological model it is several ways to match reserves 
1. Apply ntg multiplier in Sim model using ( rarely pore multiplier)
2. Moving Oil Water contact position 
Multiplier can be applied directly in petrel by calculator function o using Multiply or using Multiply keyword in data file which will be covered later.
Exporting data .
Property data export process is the same as grid exporting process but instead you choose generic Ecl properties as shown in pic 21
Pic 21
 Enter name of property and press Save button you will return to export settings tab press on advanced
pic 22
 In advance tab make sure that cell ordering and traverse direction are the same like you use in grid export process
pic 23
 Press ok button
Open in note pad exported  property you will have something like this pic 24
NOTE !!!!!!!!!!! Eclipse has predefined names of property templates and they are PORO for porosity, NTG for net to gross, PERMx  PERMY PERMZ for permeability , SWAT for initial water saturation and you SHOULD use them if for example you will use POROSITY instead of PORO ECLIPSE WILL give you an error during reading of data.
How eclipse read this data 
Lets say you have model of dimension 100 * 200 * 10 cells which means you have 100 cells on i direction, 200 cells on j direction , 10 cells on k direction total amount of you model would de 100*200*10 = 200000 cells.
Eclipse makes array for example ntg(100,200,10) and then start to fill this array reading data you supply in property files. In example  on pic24 cell (1,1,1) will have NTG=0, cells(2,1,1) will have ntg=0 cells(5,1,1) will have NTG=0 etc.
So now we supply eclipse with property data .
Now Eclipse can calculate the following 
1. Adjust number of active cells by removing cells with 0 ntg and poro
2. Make volumetrics of pore volume and hspv 
3. Calculate compressibility (if compressibility factor available)  of cell (  how much energy has cell compressed in reservoir conditions - one of reservoir drives)
3. Calculate transmissibility's between cells( in other words how fast one cell will communicate in terms of fluid flow  with neighbor cells if pressure drops to one Bar)
4 Initial water saturation . First eclipse calculates water in cell , then oil , then gas( if it is free phase) but calculation of pressure and saturation will be covered  in Initialization Chapter
In eclipse apart of property data  there are several amust parameters as called by me geometrical data 
They are
1. EQLNUM
2. PVTNUM
3. FIPNUM
4. SATNUM 
All of this data of integer type ( like 1,2,3,4,....)
Description of geometrical data
EQLNUM  is array telling eclipse of area in your model we you have unique contacts and free fluids types
for example let say you filed divided by fault and you have in one side contact in -500 metres and in other side OWC-600 . you should tell eclipse what cells locate in area where you contact is -500 and were you cells with contacts -600. Sounding quite complicated if you do it manually but using petrel applying segment filter you can do it on fly.
PVTNUM - like eqlnum , but with different oil PVT properties, like visqosy, GOR, etc
FIPNUM - tells eclipse on which areas make separate report on reserves in place. 
SATNUM - tells eclipse the area with different SCAL data like Capillary pressure and relative permeability's.
Example of eqlnum property
 The last data you need to export fro Petrel if it is available is fault data 
Fault data give to eclipse fault locations and are they permeable or not 
To make permeability( transmissibility multiplier)  of faults go to the property modeling and double click on Fault analysis 

You will be taken to fault analysis tool
as you can see in my model there no transmissibility multiplier 
i can assign one for all faults or specify for each fault directly
i will use one 0.5  for all an press Apply
 then click on faults in model and choose export

 if you open exported data 
you will have 3 keywords
1. FAULTS- gives position and face of each cells connects to faults
2. MULTFLT- multiplier between cell faces crossing by the faults. you can change this parameter to match you history data in future runs
3. THPRESFT - pressure drop when flow between cells crossing by fault is possible
For more detail refer to ECLIPSE REFERANCE MANUAL
 

So how you can export properties in fly ? In petrel use Workflow option and recreate workflow from picture below and enjoy if you will have questions ask



This chapter finished all static or grid data required for sim model  
Next chapter  will cover PVT and SCAL data
full version with pictures **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Shakespear ok agree with you if it possiable move this thread to reservoir section and i will prepare data set for petrel and eclipse this weekends

----------


## temr

Shakespear btw great idea about data sets))

----------


## temr

Attached is test model in petrel 2008 next chapters i will link to it 
Also workflow available for testing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shakespear

Temr

Your God sent I think :-)

Thanks for doing this work. I worked in Geoquest previously but did not specialize in Reservoir Simulation though I know most of the packages needed to do a study. If I see a chance to give some useful input I will do so. Your perspective is better as you are showing the engineer's approach to get the final product based on 5 yrs. of doing this work.

I recall some issues with SCHEDULE section building with SCHEDULE. As I recall it had to do with setting the vertical/horizontal perm options correctly. This is my vague memory of this issue and will needed to read the documentation again to see if I can find it. There is plenty of "trip" point in this work, when going from package to package to final model. Experience is invaluable with this issue as the manual will not be enough.

Once again,what you are doing here is truly invaluable.

There is a Heriot-Watt forum run by Russian engineers that is very good (I know Russian) but obviously it is in Russian. If someone was stubborn they could use GOOGLE translate function to translate the web pages, but it is tedious as the translation is not good at times.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

@tamr,
u are simply amazing n a rare gift. ur contribution is classic n thanks for the selfless effort u are putting in for this...only God wud reward u. this is a pretty great start for us newbies.
Shakespear made a great suggestion der about using petrel dataset since most if not all of us possess this dataset (plus petrel2008 n eclipse sw already installed) n wud easily follow thru these basics (cant wait 2get chap3). so when u are done with these basics, pls upload step-by-step training ppt slides using petrel gulfik field dataset. this wud greatly enhance n consolidate this whole tutorial. 
u are truly inspiring n a great person to this forum n the industry at large.
thanks agn

----------


## brainmolester

Temr, you have no idea how excited to finally see this!!!! I am so thirsty  tolearn about eclipse and Petrel....and the time has come now.... I will be reading and following every step you show....My god bless you my friend!!!
Please post any thing like tutorials as Shakespeare mentioned.... I'll be tuning on for this... can't wait!!!!
THANKS AGAIN!!

----------


## reservoir_engineer

dear Temr, shakespear


this is very good thread, i will fllow this thread carefully.
i used Eclipse and petrel for 2 years uptill now.
i will learn more and more from disscusion, and i hope i can add points for our brothers.
for Equlnum, pvtnum, satnum
it is described perfectly by temr
but it is little bit comlicated keywords 
for example EQULNUM
you have to determine how many equilibration regions you have using key word TABDIMS in RUNSPECS section
then you have to set the kodes 1,2,3,.. for all cells using key word EQULNUM in region section.
then you enter each region properties using Keywords EQUIL,.. in solution section

ok, let's make it easier in the attached PPT file
go ahead Temr
Regards,
___________________
reservoir_engineerSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## zeliustitan

good tutorial.. but, why discontinued?

----------


## temr

First of all Thank YOU all to all for you comment
To Shakespear : I will review in details schedule section and how schedule calculates Kh , CCF, Ro with examples in excel file but as i said before i want do this thread step by step but section schedule is last )). but if you have specific question i will be glad to answer them. Btw i speak Russian and heriot and watt is good recourse for knowledge
SEUNCAROLINE , brainmolester  : glad to see your  input but do not forget to ask questions if any .
reservoir_engineer- agree with you but the DATA file compile will be discussed later because the structure of this thread is first to give general overview of input data , some physics stand behind process in reservoir and then how to write all this in DATA file. The big problem of all manuals is they only teach how to press the buttons)).  Again i will be glad from all you help and again thank you for you support.
zeliustitan - i will but it takes time to write and prepare sets

----------


## temr

So described in Chapter 1 and 2 data allow to simulator 
1. Position in 3D cell with having 8 coordinates and depth of each corner
2. Calculate Area of  Faces of cell for transmissibility's calculations. 
3. Calculate NTG, Pore Volume, Initial water Saturation ( detail will be discussed in Initialization chapter).
4. Position the faults and define they permeability's.
This all except water saturation is static parameters . But simulator is used for dynamic purposes so then we need do describe the properties of changing parameters.
They are 
1. Pressure of gird block
2. How much grid block rock can compress vs pressure
3. Saturation of each phase in grid block
4. Static Property of each phase like viscosity, formation volume factor, dissolved gas-oil ratio, bubble point  versus pressure ( as eclipse 100 is isothermical we assume that temperature is constant)
5. Dynamic properties - how Fast one phase flow versus reference phase versus saturation of reference phase 
1. To tell simulator pressure of grid block you need to supply table for each Equilibrium region (EQLNUM) giving at least to depth and according pressure ( bar for metric system, 1 bar = 0.986 Atm=14.504 Psi(field) ) like in example below.
400  70
500  90
This example shows that on depth 400 m pressure will be 70 and on depth 500 m my pressure will be 90 bar 
Having two points Eclipse then can linearly extrapolate pressure for not given depth  for example the pressure for depth 700 m will make 130 bar (pic1)



Exercise 1.
In excel build graph and get linear trend with that trend check pressure for 700 m.
2. Rock Compressibility
When i start to make my models one of my major question why do simulator needs rock compressibility. This question was open till i wrote my 1 material balance program . So i will try to explain it brief and simple.
For each reservoir there 4 drivers ( the forces that help oil to get to the surface) and all of them calculates by eclipse 
1. Depletion drive- energy comes from expansion of volume of oil due to dissolve gas   
2. Segregation Drive- energy comes from  expansion of Cap drive
3. Water drive - energy comes from outcoming water ( aquifer or injected) 
4. Expansion drive - energy comes from expansion of rock.  to calculate this you need to supply rock compressibility 

The dimension of rock compressibility is  1/bars or bar -1 and mean how much rock will change in volume if pressure drows to 1 bar.
So why should we pay attention to this small value ???
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Rock compressibility parameter is one of those who effects to Average reservoir pressure . And this is one of tuning parameter during history matching.


3. Saturation of each phase in grid block ( detail description in Initialization chapter)
First of all at any time Sw+So+Sg=1 
Where Sw - water saturation 
So- oil saturation 
Sg - gas saturation
Before Going to initializations lets make brief introduction for behave of Fluid in pore media
This is very important to any reservoir engineer to understand physical process in the pore and forces which allow flow in pore media

One of most important forces is capillary pressure
Speaking in general capillary pressure (PC)  is a   force which is opposite to displacement force.
Capillary pressure is the function of pore radius, tension forces of phases, wetability  of phases 
The main thing you need to know about it is that  for each type poro medea with increasing displacement force at the end the will be irreducible saturation of phase which  you try to displace.
Swc- Saturation of water connate.
The question you might have in your head could be why there is no Soi( Saturation of oil connate) -
this is because, when oil start to penetrate to oil cap and as it lighter than water , the oil starts to displace water and in this case displacement force will be Archimedean force of oil and capillary pressure of oil which try to stop oil going up.
For best example lets do the following
Lets take cap and imagine that it is pore if you will pore oil(vegetable for ex) and then pore water you will have two-phase immiscible system. If you seal cap on top and reverse it you will have the model of pore during formation of oil cap the oil start to displace water . But due to big pore our capillary force will be very small and oil will displace water almost for 100%.
So how simulator calculates capillary pressure of water-oil phases
PC= (rw-ro)*0.098*H
where
PC is capillary pressure in bars
Rw- formation water density, g/cm3
Ro-formation oil density, g/cm3
0.098- gravitation constant
H- oil water column high , m
So after simulator now PC he can calculate Sw from the capillary pressure table you supply as part of input data how the example below shows pic 2

We supply to simulator lab data base on which simulator gets trend showed on Graf1
Now simulator can build Table 1  were Swc is 0.391
He calculates PC and after he can find required Sw from table 1
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!! Changing Swc value( in our example 0.391) can impact on changing reserves in place . This can be used during matching reserves in sim model to geological model
After Simulator know Pressure of Block and Water Saturation he can calculate saturation of other Phases 

 

4. Static Property of each phase like viscosity, formation volume factor, dissolved gas-oil ratio, bubble point  versus pressure ( as eclipse 100 is isothermical we assume that temperature is constant)
To run 3 phase you need to tell simulator how each of your 3 phases behave in different pressure.
The exact data for our test run will be described in more details
in general you need to supply simulator density at standard conditions, formation volume factor , solved gas ratio , viscosity and other parameters to be able simulator to calculate following
Bubble point pressure
Define Free phases in cell
Define saturation of each free phase
Define volume of dissolve phase ( gas)
Viscosity of phases for calculating mobility of phase 

5. Dynamic properties - how Fast one phase flow versus reference phase versus saturation of reference phase 
To enable simulator Calculate multiple phases flow, you need to supply relative permeability's curves 
In general it is lab data but you need to understand what it consist of 
As far as i remember Special core analysis a made in following steps
1. Saturate core sample with oil
2. Inject water 
3. You measure input volumes of injected water ( base on it you can calculate average saturation of water in core ) 
4. Measure output volume of oil and water ( base on it you can calculate fraction o relative permeability of each phase)
So the relative permeability table is table were you give saturation of injected phase and fraction of initial phase and injected phase pic3

In this graph 
Sw - water saturation
Krw - Relative permeability's of water
Krow - Relative permeability's oil- water
Pcow - capillary pressure of oil-water phases
During special core analysis you also get other MOST important parameter is Sor - Saturation of oil residual.
This parameter means how many of "lost"  oil is in pore . "Lost" means that you will never be able to recover it .
In my example almost 20% of pore volume is 'Lost" oil 
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Form this graph you can get Sweep efficiency factor 
Sweep efficiency is maximum recovery factor you can get from this type of rock saturated with this type of oil and calculates by following formula
Sweep=(1-Swc-Swr)/(1-Swc)
In my example the maximum Rf i can get is 64% 
From this data Eclipse can calculate fraction flow, total mobility, permeability ratio of each phases in each time step taking in to account that eclipse knows pressure and saturation.(pic4-6)
on pictures 
kro-water permeability
Krw - water permeability
mw- water reservoir viscosity
mo oil reservoir viscosity

pic4


pic 5


pic 6

So next chapter will be brief DATA file section description and we will build the model without wells for now with data set (petrel project) available on my thread.
Chapter 4

link to pictures **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Chapter 4 
In this chapter i will briefly describe eclipse data file structure and build data set for the test runs.
First of all a little of history 
Eclipse was invented by 3 professors and the bought by Schlumberger as Petrel 
As it the time the Eclipse was written ( on fortran if i am not mistaken)  years past the interface of eclipse and the data it used were remain on level when we played tetris on i486 machines but now we have petrel and i will show later how we can substitute Flowiz with petrel 
So once you double click on eclipse link you will return to  

On the top menu you have following
Eclipse - or eclipse black oil for 3 phase isothermal  black oil runs
Eclipse 300 - or compositional for thermal compositional run the different with eclipse 100 that you not only apply temperature but your oil or gas present as componential mixture ( pseudo component like C4, C5 etc) . As the amount of phases increase from 3 to 16 or 20 the time runs for eclipse 300 are much more comparing to eclipse 100. Basically this option required for condensate field and reservoir treatment like steam or others .
Frontsim - is the simulator but comparing to eclipse it is as called front line simulator. If eclipse solves nonlinear equations  in every cell of reservoir , Frontsim 1 calculate calculates pressure gradients from to  well and only then calculates fluid  property only in cells which are crossing that pressure line or  In other words pressure connections  to well. It is good in water flooding problem and big field problems. ( as i now this only theoretically, you are welcome to add if i miss something) 
Flogrid - postprocessor for visualization. It is very week so we will not use it Instead we will use petrel to see results of simulation.
Office - tool that help you to automation creation of case , I do not use it   and personally do not recommend it but again it is my personal opinion
SCAL - tool for making relative permeability curves and capillary pressure. I use excel for this purpose later i will show example of excel file 
PVTi- tool for modeling pvt properties , did not try this use Petroleum expert or excel
Schedule - tool for creating well connection and production history , good tool but again excel is better
VFPi - tool for creating Vertical Flow profile curves. They are required to able eclipse to calculate Bottom hole pressure for tubing head pressure. Again use excel
Manual - this stuff u should read always  
So for good runs all u need is Petrel, Eclipse , and Excel
Data file
NOTE!!!!!!!!! in some application " " empty line that you see in excel or word could not be actual empty line txt editor  so be careful when copy and pasting data form excel to text file for this purposis use advance text editors like notepad++  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
As i told you before eclipse was invented a lot of years ago and approach for loading data was not change since it began commercial.
The approach for loading data is script or command text file which have extension .data
The syntactic of data file quite simple
1. You give Keyword 
2. You supply data in a form of table 
3. You terminate keyword and table by / (slash)
4. If you want to make comment use first -- then write comment
I this chapter i will link all keyword description to Eclipse reference manual which is available from eclipse or from directory C:\ecl\2009.1\manuals .

Data file structure


The script file shoul consist of several section
1. RUNSPEC
2.GRID
3.EDIT(OPTIONAL)
4.PROPS
5.REGIONS
6.SOLUTIONS
7.SUMMARY
8.SCHEDULE
All this levels are amust and each keyword has its own predefine section.
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!If you will use keyword in wrong section eclipse will give you error and probably stop the run
To see what keyword should be run in what section you should open eclipse reference manual find key word and see what section it is belong too pic1

In example on picture keyword DIMENS should be in Runspec section . if you will use it in Grid section eclipse will give you an error.
So lets describe in general what are minimum required information for make 3 phase run
1. RUNSPEC - in this section you need to supply following information
TITLE- case name
DIMENS - dimension of your grid in i j k directions( look to Chapter 1 how to get this from petrel)
METRIC - type of system ( metric of field)
GAS- phase of run
OIL-phase of run
WATER-phase of run
NOSIM - keywords telling eclipse not tu run simulation just read data in test mode for errors
So for 3 phase run we need to tell to eclipse each phase if for example i want to run dead oil case ( with no free and dissolve gas ) i will put only OIL WATER
WELLDIMS - maximum number of well and wells in one group
EQLDIMS- amount of unique equilibrium regions ( in other words regions where you have different contacts and PVT properties)
TABDIMS- this keyword gives amount of saturation regions , amount of different pvt regions, amount of FIPNUM (fluid in place regions)  , and maximum number of nodes in pvt  and sat tables 
number of nodes can be described in following example 
For ex i put 2 for nodes in pvt table
but if i supply 3 rows of table , eclipse will read only 2 rows of my table , so put maximum number to nodes ( 100 for example)
AQUDIMS - dimension and type of my aquifer
FAULTDIMS - dimensions of my fault array if present 
MESSAGES - This keyword can be used to reset the print and stop limits
for example by default ran stops when errors exceed 10 . You can manually assign number of error messages in 11 parameter of messages keyword 
2.GRID 
In eclipse you can write data directly in data file or use Keyword include to make link to required information
as grid data is big arrays so we will use include to link 
In grid section you need to supply
Grid_array
Actnum_array
Fault_data
Poro_array
Ntg_array
Permx_array
PermY_array
Permz_array
Again it is minimum you need to supply
NOTE!!!!!!
the INCLUDE file should be in the directory of data file. in this case you will have a mess apart system files that eclipse create during run. to avoid this mess instead of standard file link
INCLUDE
'actnum.inc'  /

use following construction 

INCLUDE
'../GRID/actnum.inc'  /

in this case you can create folder GRID and put actnum.inc file directly there 
as show in the picture below


GRIDFILE- this keyword tell eclipse to produce EGRID file this file required by schedule and also needed for petrel to visualize results of run 
INIT - this keyword tell eclipse to produce INIT file which contains a summary of data entered in the GRID, PROPS and REGIONS sections.

3.EDIT(OPTIONAL)
in this section you can apply modification to grid like multipliers etc lets pass for now this section.


4.PROPS 
in this section you give eclipse PVT , SCAL and rock data data 
5.REGIONS
in this section you give eclipse all geometrical data described in chapter 1 or 2 
6.SOLUTIONS
this section tells eclipse pressure distribution , actual contact position 
in our example the will be 4 regions 
7.SUMMARY
This section tells eclipse what parameters it should save at each step of run to be then use for analysis like well production rate , etc
8.SCHEDULE
this section tells eclipse the complication of wells and history or forecast rates we will come back for this section later in separate chapter
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!! for test run when you are on step of preparing and tuning your sim model you can use dates keyword to as eclipse to calculate model for specified period. This approach useful to see if the model stable or not. 
EXCERSIZE - Read all keywords description in Eclipse reference manual 
Tomorrow i will put test model 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meyssam1983

Thanks a lot

----------


## temr

So test sim model is ready 
in the data folder is Egpet_net.xlsm file with macros 
to enable macros working you need to go to security settings in excell and allow macros on you pc. This macro prepare data file out of you excell sheet 
Project ready you need to run it is NOSIM mode 
Once you run it go to the data folder and open file .prt
prt file will be described on next section 
This model is ready all u need to do is comment keyword NOSIM and run macro

----------


## temr

Sim model ready no schedule
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Replace file in dta folder with this one and run case
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Chapter 5
In this chapter we will review results of run they are
1. PRT file 
2. RSM file
3. Restart file
3. Loading results to Petrel
So once we run the case your data folder should consist of following  files

There to files which can give as information om runs.
PRT file is a debug print eclipse file where eclipse sore all information on run, messages, errors pass it for now it will be discussed later.
RSM file is the file where eclipse store all information on mnemonics declared in summury.inc
Eclipse mnemonics can be divided on several groope depending on first letter of mnemonic 
1. F**** - filed level , like FOPR means field oil production rate
2. G**** - groope level
3. W****- well level
More detail you can in SUMMARY section overview of your eclipse reference manual.
 NOTE!!!!!!!!!
form PRT file you can get debug information for run tunings
from RSM file you get all detail information on dynamic parameters like pressure, saturation, rates, injection etc. 
To process RSM file use excel as it fast comparing to GRAF
As i mentioned previously for vizualization you have to 2 
1 use Floviz - old slow staff 
2 use Petrel 
For Importing run result data to petrel do following.
Open test project in petrel and go to model section 

Highlight Property write click on mouse and choose import on section


In dialog box choose 

And find your data file 

Click open you will get 

Click ok 
Now you get new folder 

were you have all steps dynamic properties including Pressuer and Satuarion

From this you can easily create any visual data and crossection 
Next section will be schedule

pictures **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## reservoir_engineer

thanks,
go ahead, we are following.
regards,
reservoir_engineer
_____________________

----------


## reservoirengineer

temr

Thanks.

----------


## coyee

temr, excellent effort.. I'm following



Thank youSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## poss007

exuse me temr ,but the pictures in the filefactory are not downloadable???
please help ( or put them like an attached files).
Thanks for this great and nice effort...
by the way i'have a step by step course for eclipse if you want i'll share it 
i think it can clarify well   your explanation  :Smile:

----------


## temr

Again friends share with you questions and success)) 
to poss007 not a problem please share here more information more understanding
the link with model and all 5 chapters is 
Elamin  Wrote
Dear Temr please if you have Swi from the log is =0.35 and from Pc =0.15 and from relative permeability =0.20 which one I can depend on and why ?? thanks
To Elamin
The main chalange of reservoir engeenier to combine core data and log data . You have raised very keen issue how to link Sw by Archie with Core Data , like Pc and Real Perm.
In your example Swc by Pc =0.15, Swc by realperm = 0.2 , first of all check if it the sample core sample. Some times laboratories use different core samples.
If poro sample are different then try to establish trend Swc vs Perm. If this are the same sample then i would use Pc value because the displacement pressure much higher during Swc measurements ( mercury, oil injection) comparing to real perm.
Regarding Archi Sw value if 0.35 is you average then before to change something try to build SCAL data with your Pc pressure un the model , import it to petrel and in Petrel run volumetrics, and compare that value to wat you have from logs .
Follow my link i will insert now step by step profile

----------


## temr

Chapter 5_1
Elamin, raised a good question. So how we can check average saturation in sim model fast and quick and compare it let say to saturation of well data or gmodel or play with scal data and see results 
For example i have to sets of scal data how that will impact to my Sw and apparently reserves

Firstly i prepare second set of scal with following data
SWOF			
0.428595	0	1	1.36
0.440147	0.001664	0.906708	0.902168
0.460815	0.001794	0.755375	0.444337
0.483279	0.00262	0.612257	0.213154
0.509156	0.005004	0.472792	0.095297
0.510767	0.005218	0.464956	0.090764
0.512465	0.005452	0.456795	0.086231
0.514261	0.00571	0.448278	0.081698
0.516167	0.005995	0.43937	0.077165
0.518196	0.006314	0.430029	0.072632
0.520364	0.00667	0.420207	0.068099
0.522692	0.007072	0.409847	0.063566
0.525204	0.007529	0.398881	0.059033
0.527929	0.008051	0.387224	0.0545
0.530908	0.008656	0.374775	0.049967
0.53419	0.009364	0.361406	0.045434
0.53784	0.010205	0.346954	0.040901
0.54195	0.011221	0.331203	0.036368
0.546645	0.012474	0.313867	0.031835
0.552113	0.014063	0.294544	0.027302
0.558646	0.016153	0.272644	0.022769
0.56674	0.019047	0.247251	0.018236
0.577333	0.023375	0.216798	0.013703
0.592556	0.030752	0.178212	0.00917
0.619323	0.047409	0.123698	0.004637
0.792122	0.3	0	0.000104
1	1	0	0
/			

SGOF			
0	0	1	0
0.036361	0.002542	0.683335	0
0.072721	0.02537	0.463762	0
0.109082	0.068665	0.312376	0
0.145443	0.133083	0.208646	0
0.181803	0.219281	0.138051	0
0.218164	0.327919	0.090368	0
0.254525	0.459651	0.058431	0
0.290885	0.615138	0.037243	0
0.327246	0.795035	0.023339	0
0.363607	1	0	0
/

then 
i run 1 model with initial scal and import data as i describe in Chapter 5

as all properties in sim folder are dynamic ( if you delete data in sim model all data will disappeared in Petrel ) i create new Sw_scal1 property




Press Enter then NO
you will get new property 


now you can run volumetrics 
on process tab double click on volume culculations as shown in pictures below




You will be return to 


DO the following 
Step 1
Define contact by dragging existing contact

In jeneral properties uncheck poro and Ntg

in Oil prop check sw_scal1

Press apply and run
 
Petrel will calculate reserve table

you can import it to excell an get following

for this filed my saturation oil will make 55%

NOTE!!!!!!!!!!! the reserves in table are at reservoir condition to get to standard meter cubic you need to multiply them to shrinkage factor 
So you by this approach you can check you reserves in model, average saturation, and play with scal
i mooved to 4share here is link with all chapters
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Sorry for making not clear statements in some sentences - end of the day )

----------


## vitaly1971

Temr

Plz reupload your link for all chapters. 

TIA

----------


## temr

Vitaly
please find below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mesozoic

thank you very much,I want to study step by step following you!

----------


## poss007

this is the link for the step by step course for eclipse 
i hope that it'll be helpful!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## brainmolester

Temr, Poss007.... you are AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  keep it coming!!!

----------


## temr

Poss007 Thanks for you input

----------


## temr

The Chapter 6 and Chapter 7 will be dedicated pure to well model applied in Eclipse 
In the chapter 6 following point will be discussed
1. Well as it defined geometrically in simulator
2. Well inflow equation ( approximate)
3. Connection productivity index calculation

1. Well representation in Eclipse.
Normally what we call well, has wellbore , bottom hole and trajectory, in eclipse for the purpose of simplicity stated that the well penetrates the cell strictly in the center of it so,  for showing to eclipse the well you do not need to input well coordinates, all you need is to give to Eclipse the i,j,k indexes of cell which well penetrate.  
So for representing well to eclipse you need 
1. give i, j of well head , usually it is the value of i,j of 1 cell well penetrates.
2. cells indexes well penetrates .
How to get that values 
In Petrel, eclipse specification, this data called , eclipse well connection data, and usually files with that data has extension *.trj.
For exporting that data open test project in Petrel 
go to model and press export

in combo box choose eclipse well connection data 

and press save 
 

in option menu check properties



press ok and open file in text editor

you will have something like this 

Lets go details for well_1 connection data 
but before this form table in excel and sort data as shown below

in row TRAJECTORY_COLUMN_ORDER you have the following table heads the description of each showed below
MD_ENTRY - measured depth of well trace where well_1 penetrates cell
GRID_I - i index of cell , penetrated by well_1
GRID_J - j index of cell , penetrated by well_1
GRID_K - k index of cell , penetrated by well_1
WELL_ENTRY - note that there 3 rows after it which are x,y,z of point where well_1 penetrates cell
ENTRY_FACE - entry face of cell which well_1 penetrates
MD_EXIT - measured depth of well where well_1 exits cell
WELL_EXIT - note that there 3 rows after it which are x,y,z of point where well_1 exits cell
EXIT_FACE   - exit face of cell which well_1 exit cell
After this amust parameters following user properties which will required in Chapter 7 when we will calculate Ro, CCF, Kh
So what is the face of cell?  below is the example describing face of cell 



From this picture you can see that there is 8 faces of cell and 16 direction  all faces might have

From this data for building schedule section we will need
For representing well to eclipse
wellhead_i
wellhead_j

For connection well to grid blocks
GRID_I 
GRID_J 
GRID_K

For perforation Kh calculation
MD_ENTRY
MD_EXIT
Permx - user defined property 
Permy - user defined property
Permz- user defined property

For Ro (pressure equivalent radius )
Nx-user defined property( cell dimension in i direction)
Ny-user defined property( cell dimension in j direction)
Nz-user defined property( cell dimension in k direction)
Permx - user defined property 
Permy - user defined property
Permz- user defined property


Just write this data for now we will return to it later in Chapter 7


2. Well inflow equation ( approximate)
For calculating well inflow the following assumptions are used 
 The well is assumed to penetrate the full thickness of the block, through its center,
   perpendicularly to two of its faces .

NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the perforation length is counted by Kh

 For any calculation time step density of fluid within the well bore does not vary with
depth.
 Friction effects in the well bore are neglected.
 Capillary pressure is neglected when calculating inflow performance relationship; oil
phase pressure is used.
The inflow equation could be describe by following equation



Or if simply to rewrite equation 5.1 is
Q_liq=(Productivity_index*Delta_Pressure)

and Productivity index= CCF/ viscosity
were CCF - cell connection factor

3. Cell connection factor (CCF)  calculation

For calculating CCF you will need following
you need to calculate connection transmissibility in x,y,z direction by following formula



   Rw                                 is well radius


NOTE!!!!!!!!! As the inflow formula describe perfect flow model for purposes of taking in to account not perfectness of well drainage area Skin parameter was introduce.
Skin is the degree of clearness of nearwellbore area. 
Traditionally if skin is negative it is mean that the area has better drainage and the more skin is positive the bad properties drainage area has. One of  way to get skin is to calculate it during well tests base on pressure build up curve. 

So you will need to derive 3 T
Tx,Ty,Tz


For this you will need
1. Khx, Khy, Khz




Note!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that original formula assumes not H, but Hx,Hy,Hz which is magnitude of perforation vector in all 3 direction.
For simplicity I substitute it with constant H




2. Pressure equivalent radius Ro

  The pressure equivalent radius should be calculate in 3 direction 
At the end you need to get Rox, Roy, Roz
In a Cartesian grid the Peacemans formula is used
Below is example of Ro in x direction 



Where
Dx-Cell size in z direction
Dy-Cell size in z direction
Dz-Cell size in z direction
Kx-permiability x
Ky-permiability y
Kz-permiability z




3. Culculation of KH ,CCF, Ro 


Take in to account that connection transmissibility should be calculated in all 3 direction ( Tx, Ty,Tz)

NOTE!!!! all this 3 values will be used in schedule section to make able eclipse calculate rates 
The link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Chapter_7
This chapter will be dedicated for building schedule section in Eclipse Schedule  and then in chapter _8 we will make it manually in eclipse
Note that i personally do not use Schedule so if i will explain something not clear-ask 
Appendix 1 will describe how fast plan and add vertical wells in petrel for simulation purposes 
This chapter covers Input data which are 
2. Production data 
1. Event data
3. Trajectory data
4. Grid data(Egid)
5. Property data (Init)
Attachment data
1. Eclipse model
2. Excel file File with ev and volume data

And Type of schedule files and Type of errors you may encounter during building section

To do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1.Download Egpet_net_v2.xlsm and put it to data folder . Open file and press macro button. This file add link to schedule file in Schedule folder **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.Download schedule.xlsm and put it to schedule folder . Open file and press 2 macro buttons and sheets vol and ev . In the folder you will see 2 text files with vol and ev data
3.Export from Gmodel well connection data and put it to schedule folder or download it from  link below
4.Run Sim model in NOSIM mode and generate INIT and EGRID files
or download them from this folder

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Again i will explain shortly if you will have nay question ask me in thread
Lets quick describe input data which was not covered yet 
1. Event data
Event data shows to eclipse all events that happen in reservoir by particular well . The detail description of all events can be found on page  309 of manual sche_ug.pdf which can be found on following link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 
but briefly they are 



All names are reserved so if you will use pirfaration instead of perforation  Schedule will give you an error.
For building section we will need two of most important ones
1. perforation - means perforation))) or opens connection cell to wellbore
2.plug - means shut or close cell in defined interval from connection to well
For giving idea to Schedule what well and when open or close we need to give info on following
1. Well name, Event type, Date of events, Interval of event, Diameter of wellbore, skin
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!! That for perforation you need to give top and bottom of perforation interval, for plug data only top because all cells below will be shut so be careful with plug data.


Detail event file  description and format can be founded on schedule.xlsm file
2.Production data 
For eclipse you need to give production of each well ( vol file).
First you need to select time step you will use in your runs. By common practice for history matching period used monthly period for long terms forecast runs yearly, but again it is all depends on your task
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! that eclipse reports all phases (oil,water,gas) in m3 not tons  so your observed production should be in m3
In our example we will use Monthly report
For Schedule you need to supply following
1.Report period
2. Well name
3. Date 
4. Actual Oil production rate (m3/month)
5. Actual Water production rate (m3/month)
6. Actual Gas production rate (m3/month)
7. If well injector injection rate (oil, water, gas)
8.Uptime - fraction actual days well worked in period/calendar days 
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!! History measurements of bottom hole pressure not covered in this chapter but will be in next chapters as it is keen data during history matching o process 
 All this data is in Vol sheet of schedule.xlsm
For getting two files Press Macro buttons in Sheets and two files will appear in directory of excel file 
The scenario of history section is following
Production start on February 2008 then Field working till 1 of January 2010
well_3 as it perforated almost in contact zone will be switch from producers to water injector 
NOTE!!!!!!!! In eclipse it is the rule that production by date means production till this date !!!!
for example if you put 1 January 2009 and production 100 m3 it means that by 1 of January well produce 100 m3
 
Files required for schedule section
1. event.ev
2. volumes.vol
3.well connection file ( conection.trj)
4.init file 
5.egrid file 
Now we ready to build schedule section.
Start schedule form eclipse

You will return to this window

Menu window                          log message window
 
On menu window Press File , Save as

Choose file name and safe it in schedule directory - it is project file then you can direct access it.

Then choose system you work with i use metric so do this

Press Save
On menu Press Import, Production History, Replace

Choose created previously volume.vol file in schedule directory
 
On menu press Import, Events, Replace 

Choose created previously event.ev file in schedule directory
Save Project
On menu press Grid, Single Porosity 

Choose EGRID file in DATA directory and press open
On menu press Well Locations, Trajectory File 


Choose well connection file exported from petrel and press open
Save project
 
On menu press Properties 



Choose INIT file in DATA folder and press open 
Press Save .
On this step we finish data import ( except bottom hole pressure which will be covered later)

On menu press data, Item List 

This list will give all information you load to Project 
 
So lets make Schedule section
For doing this you need 1 create Control Network
On menu press data, Control network

You will be return to 

So here it is Group structure of your wells 
The upper grope is Filed 
Select filed by pressing mouse on it

And press this button
Put new name in the box let say history_match

Press Ok new grope will appear under Field

Now select pressing CTRl button following wells

And drag them under History_match

Check Filed and press right mouse button

Choose Show Events
You will retern to event control list of all groups which are belong to Filed 

As we doing history section you need to choose control for Producing and injecting wells
On left menu Choose WCONHIST

On right you have option for now 
Leave everything as is only change Phase to ORAT and press Apply
this is what simulator will be keen to produce first in our example all wells first will be forsed to produce declared oil rates and only then all other phases will be calculated base on phase relative permeability's

On left meny Choose WCONINJE

Choose rate here 
it is mean that simulator will increase injection pressure unless it will be able to inject declared volumes of liquid press Apply
 
So we ready to export schedule section 
On menu press Export, Schedule section


name it hm.sch and press save

If you make everything correct then simulator will report 0 errors but in our case we have 164 errors lets see what is problem


NOTE !!!!!!! The main errors are wells has flow but no grid connection it is mean either well perforates inactive cell or you production starts before you connect well to grid 
open hm.sch in text editor

In our example Production started but well is not connected to the grid 
Let see where problem comes from


As you can see my wells has flow but no grid connection so we need check Perforation intervals
 



If you will carefuly look to item list you will notice that wells duplicates WELL_1 and Well_1 are the same but for schedule they are different, 
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!! names of wells should be the same including Caps in vol ev and trj files

 
In excel file write all wells name in production has capita letters from this

to this

and press Export_vol

Re import vol  data to schedule(replace)
 
Remove all wells from grope History_match by selecting them and pressing	this button

Drag all Well_* to groupe
Save project and press export -0 errors!!!!!!!!!
So now you can Make schedule section !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Appendix 1
Making project wells in Petrel 
Open test petrel project
Press this

In input folder check all wells and press this



So now i want to place well in random order 
Go to Processes and double click on Make edit polygons

on right meny press this   and start to draw polygon
like this one

no go to input data you will find ny polygon1  right click on it and choose spreadsheet

You will be return to polygon spreadsheets

Copy them and prepare in excell following table

then copy this and paste to txt file



save it 
 
Then do this 



Choose this 

Choose file
make this settings and press ok for all

Now you get all you project well quick and fast - enjoy!!!!!!!!!!

Link to full chapter with pictures **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

Run model and Prepare Rsm file we will refiew results tommorow

----------


## coyee

temr, could u re-upload the file  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?
Its said: "The file link that you requested is not valid."

BIG thanks  :Smile:

----------


## temr

coyee please find below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
in this folder you will find all data enjoy!

----------


## temr

I reorginoze folders so now all data located in folder
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
In next chapters i will refer to this link

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Temr

First, thank you so much for your great contribution to learn us Eclipse step by step so nicely and meticulously .
I go through your lessons but I have some questions
1.	How I make PVT file in eclipse with the help of excel or petroleum expert    
             software?
2.	How I prepare SCAL file in excel for Eclipse?
3.	When I import grid file from Petrel to Eclipse, in that file ACTNUM file is already included. Why separate ACTNUM file is required? If so how I prepare this ACNUM file in Petrel?
4.	How EQIL and regions file prepare in Petrel?
5.	Please tell about preparation of SUMMERY file?
6.	How I prepare Schedule Section file without using Eclipse Schedule?

Thanks

----------


## temr

dipak_m 
please find my answers below
1. PVT data is another big domain which requered additional knowledges. Normaly i take this data from fluid analysis grope , test it and use it in my model. If you want to go deeply to theory go on this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 and keep in mind - if you want  programm you using work you need to know theory
2.Scal datasets is not preparing in excel - they are result of analysis of special core analysis , in excel you only prepare this data in Eclipse format.
3. Good quastion. The first actnum in gridfile is actnum of grid , it is hard to expalin better to visulaze it in 3D , just remove actnum from grid section and you will see the differents. Second actnum is actnum of cells of active grid blocks i will prepare ditail example in following chapter
4. eqlnum and regions prepare in petrel by means of property caulculator. You make active part of the grid and assign to it using filter in calculator any value. But take in mind that petrel default value for integer type is 0 and if you not overvrite it starting from 1 then eclipse will give you an error
5.In summary section you list all mnemonics which should be written to RSM file after run in detail you can find it in eclipse reference manual
in terms of preparing you just put all needed mnemonics
6. That will come in following chapter
Reagrds
Temr

----------


## anastinger

Dear Tamer,
Thanx a lot 4 this gr8 job indeed, I liked it. But I have some concerns, we have PETREL RE, so why not to use it to prepare the data file?? Using ECLIPSE OFFICE or manual editing requires learning bunch of keywords which is time wasting, e.g.  in order to create an aquifer manually, it may take more than 5 days, but using petrel I can do that within few minutes.
Of course I realize that PETREL is still under development and many enhancements to be made remaining ahead. But it's the best option to prepare simulation data file.
ASSIGNMENT OF PARAMETERS IS MUCH EASIER THAN THE PREPARATION OF THEM, you know that engineers spend more 75% of the time in editing and creating eclipse input data files, which distracts engineers from their core job which is the PREPARATION OF DATA THEMSELVES, NOT THE INPUT DATA, once these data are prepared, they can be easily assigned via PETREL RE instead of wasting time in eclipse data file preparation. ECLIPSE must used as THE CORE SIMULATION ENGINE WHICH RUNS THE SIMULATION DATA FILE PREPARED BY PETREL RE.
PETREL RE is good indeed and it's designed for newcomers, but experienced old ECLIPSE users insist on using ECLIPSE OFFICE or manual data file preparation instead, I don't know why, maybe coz its hard for them to change to PETREL RE I guess.

Thank You!

----------


## jsusilo

Anyone has Petrel RE tutorial manual and data file for practice?

----------


## temr

anastinger
Good point but note in my chapters i am never refering to office becase i personally think that it is a waste of time.
I use Excel, Petrel, and Eclipse (engine) , the reason i showing how to data organize and what should be in data is that this is amust information you need to know.
For aqufer for example i use  Excel becase i know how eclipse can understand include file and i know how petrel export property in i j k order so for me its takes less than 10 minutes to build aqufer with different faces and productivity of each connected cell but again to do this i need to know how eclipse and petrel treat data.
Again i am not forsing you, you can use you petrel RE but my approch - you need to understand what data you use 
Only then you can play with parameters to reach results you want
In next chapter i will show how to build schedule section in Excel and trust me it is more easy make it in excel than in schedule or petrel if you know all keywords
reagrds

Temr

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Temr,
I will be thankful to you if you provide the excel file to prepare SCAL data for Eclipse.

Thanks

----------


## Luciano Zanga

hi everybody

i need eclipse software. If anyone has it please share it to me.

My email: zangari.luciano@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term,
I think you are busy. We are waiting for your eclipse training (rest chapters)


ThanksSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

Dear All, i was out for the buissness reasons soon i will start again just need more time for finishing several stuff on my side
Take care

----------


## temr

to All.
I need help in translation one of the document in Arabic  to English
will appritiate any help
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Almost a day pass no help (((

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

i'm a new user, thanks for ur upload

----------


## Shakespear

Hello Fiends in Arabic countries, please help Temr  :Smile: 

The work he has done in this thread is valueless, so a bit of help here would be really really nice.

Temr I will try a friend of mine who works in SA and perhaps one of his Arabic friends might help. No promises but I will try.  :Smile:

----------


## temr

Shakespear - Thanks a lot for support you back me to the life

----------


## ehsan ali

@ temr!
  you are doing a great job to guide us who r new in using Eclipse.

----------


## halim78

> to All.
> I need help in translation one of the document in Arabic  to English
> will appritiate any help
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I hope this would help
------------------------------------------------------------------
Ratawy reservoir checking :
Descending production tubing of 2 7/8 inches till the bridge ending and checking the top of the bridge plug at 3503 m with 2 tons.
Removing the completion mud by fresh water, checking the bridge with a pressure of 1500 psia.
Hanging the production tubing at 3473 m and putting the charismas tree .
Making the perforation (3482-3488 m) with ceramic shots ,1 11/16 inches -density 13shots/m .The tubing head pressure raised immediately to 600 psia, opening the well to flowing 100l/min.
Continuing the well production and clean-up (very viscous oil).
Acidizing the perforations mentioned above with   acid( HCL 12% HF 3%)(circulating pressure 3600 psia and injection rate 400l/min).
Opening well for clean-up. Measuring well rates with different choke sizes.
Closing well for build-up. killing the well with a 1.25 gm/cc brine and a  inch choke and controlling the well.
Putting and checking the 9 inches BOP.
Pulling the production tubing, and setting a bridge plug (BP)at 3453m to isolate perforations.
Descending again the production tubing to check the BP, after that the tubing was pulled till 2600m and a cement plug was set and verified at 2513m.
Removing the brine by sodium chromite .
Controlling the well,   hanging the production tubing at 2300m , putting charisma's tree and checked with a 6500 psia.
Moving the rig to another location.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## temr

halim78 ,Asalem Alekum!
Thank you for you help
Keep helping and may be you will change the world
Take care
Temr

----------


## www

Real big thank to halim78. The translation was very helpful in my current project.

----------


## kike77

Hi Temr, Thank for help us.  
Excellent Tutorial.
Temr Do you have a tutorial related with double porosity model in Eclipse? the data file structure, etc.    
Please post something like related.  
Thank you friend!!!

----------


## aquil

Dear Temr


thanks a lot for your tutorial series ecl. I am eagerly waiting for rest of the chapters. Hope these will follow soon.

aquilSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

kike77 , philosophy of dual porosity models that each grid has 2 type of property
1. is matrix property
2. fracture property
In order to do this you double every grid input data for the same block, SCAl, PVT data
But, from my expirience, dual porosity models are time consuming and complicated,
instead of them i personally using pseudo dual models, were i manualy culculate cell transmisibilities  and nnc , but before this you need firm knowledeges of single models.
So my advise will be first single, then double and then pseudo

----------


## temr

aquil,
i am busy now with my job responsibilities.
As i will finish i will continiue
In my plans eclipse and petrel
Reagrds

----------


## Shakespear

Aquil

What temr says is true. First learn Single porosity system modeling, then jump higher.

However look here and you will find the difficult case

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marco Gallegos

Gracias por Eclipse paso a paso, me sera de mucha utilidad

saludos

Marco Gallegos
ECUADOR

----------


## ewae

hi all,

i just joined this forum and i had learnt a lot!!!

especially from temr...thanx!

----------


## pepe_gri

Gracias Term por guiarnos en el manejo de Eclipse....... We are waiting for your next classes....

Thanks in advance..

Jose Rebaza.
PERU
.......................................

----------


## aquil

salam ailakum
I am in urgent need of AAPG paper "Well Spacing- Its effects on Recoveries and Profits".

----------


## aquil

salam ailakum
I am in urgent need of AAPG paper "Well Spacing- Its effects on Recoveries and Profits". Can somebody help me.

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term,
How much days we have to wait?

----------


## tridays

> Dear Term,
> How much days we have to wait?



Plz be patient. :Big Grin: 
Coz temr have his own work. :Smile:

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term,
We are waiting waiting.....

----------


## jack

i would also like to know how to prepare SCAL data in EXCEL.It wouldbe great  Mr. Tamer if u can help me in this regard.your deep knowledge will certainly help me.I am new to SCAL .i have gone through capillary,wettability and relative perm a bit.how to convert these reports to useful outputs or conclusions
thanx and regards


jackSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## dipak_m

Is it possible to import digitized structure contour map, wells and fault to Petrel to prepare static model? If so and how?
Thanks

----------


## Marco Gallegos

> Dear Term,
> We are waiting waiting.....



Gracias por su ayuda, he tenido la oportunidad de leer muchos de sus articulos que han sido de gran utilidad en mi trabajo. Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar en como preparar un proyecto para rehabilitar campos maduros. saludos.  Marco Gallegos V.

----------


## bellrock

thank you very much, for me that's really help.

----------


## temr

Dear All , thanks for warm words
I would like to ask you all wait a little i need to finish my stuff ( end of the year ) 
I preparing several goodies for you all ))
one of them will be program in excel with open code which will prepare schedule section step by step 
Regardarding Petrel i will start separate thread once i will finish Eclipse chapters 
Kyrban ait kabil bolsin!!!!!

----------


## dipak_m

Thanks Term, hearing from your side. I thought you forget us. We can wait. No problem.

----------


## jan

Dear All

I'm looking for some manulas or other expamples concerning compositonal simulation using Eclipse simulator (E300). Could you  help me. I'm looking forward to your help.

----------


## Shakespear

Look here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jan

Thank you Shakespear. It will be very useful for me.

----------


## temr

Schedule section - using Well_scheduler_light.xlsm
Well_scheduler_light.xlsm is my own developed programm using VBA in excell
It is quite simple and allows user easily build schedule section( for history section)  using minimum data comparing to Schedule eclipse
the supported keywords in light version are 
GRUPTREE
DATES
WELSPECS
COMPDAT
WPIMULT
WCONHIST
WEFAC
Known limitations
1. Metric system only

Before you can use the programme 
DO NOT CHANGE NAME OF FILE Or Sheets NAMES OTHERWISE IT WILL NOT WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1. you should set you system environment to following  
go to control pannel on you windows system and choose regional and language options


double click and choose exactly the same as shown in pictures below





Now go to Excell and enable all macros 

It is in Russian but you can google the web and find "How enable macros in worksheet"
So now you ready to Schedule

Open program you will find following sheets


Description of each sheet below
 
Sheet MACRO


Here you will find all main input for building you section
All not needed cells are protected in order macro work correctly
1.Settings 

Null - null value which used by Petrel when uploading trj sect
THP - value for calculating maximum delta P
Pressure a and Pressure b are pressure gradient coefficient
Well max connections - maximum connections per well

Simulation start and stop dates

Grupe tree up to 20 supported


Order in which you will upload properties in trj file 

Path to trj file
name of history section
Comments in sch file
So lets open test project G_model


Sort properties in the way as shown in sheet

Now lets export trj file with the properties shown above



Press ok 
now lets return to Spreadsheet Sheet EV
Amust data to fill

In evtype only perforation and plug supported
No once we finish all to go to MACRO sheet and put path to exported trj file 

And press  
After macro will finish it run you will be return to DEBUG sheet were you can find all uniqe well with perforation available
Go to CMD sheet 

Here you can find detail report on each connection of you well 
If you will press   You get well potential ( the things we discuss in Chapter 7)
On sheet NGC (No grid connections) detail result on all cells which penetrated by well trace bud has no connection to well

Now let go to vol section


this a amust input data there 
Once you fill all data press   
Macro will create schedule section in the directory where excel file located
Analyze use enjoy

link to chapter **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Link to file  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Link to file **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

So this ends Eclipse getting started 
Would like to wish you all read read and read 
Good luck

----------


## jangshiu

Thanks for your valuable lecture, these are very helpful for us. I am following yours


Best RegardsSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## emmyclev

Thanks for the tutorial. God bless you

----------


## coyee

Thank u very much for your great share, Temr...

bless u

----------


## dipak_m

Term,
Thanks for your grat contribution. I am unable to run your last XL programme. I will be thankful to you if you please share XL programme to make SCAL file for eclipse. 
THanks

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term
I will be thankful to you is provide following materials
"SCAL - tool for making relative permeability curves and capillary pressure. I use excel for this purpose later i will show example of excel file" - Please provide XL file to make rel perm and cap pr for eclipse

"Initial water saturation . First eclipse calculates water in cell , then oil , then gas( if it is free phase) but calculation of pressure and saturation will be covered in Initialization Chapter" - one chapter on initialization please.

----------


## temr

dipak_m
I will i am a little busy now ....later my friend
For initialization i will give you example .... in
My next  set for how eclipse work which i will start approximately 10 of Feb

----------


## tridays

> dipak_m
> I will i am a little busy now ....later my friend
> For initialization i will give you example .... in
> My next  set for how eclipse work which i will start approximately 10 of Feb



Plz share the example :Big Grin: 

Chinese New Year is coming

----------


## dipak_m

Thanks Term.

----------


## temr

> Plz share the example
> 
> Chinese New Year is coming



)) yeah i know i am backing this days from Beijin 
as i said i will continue based on BOAST NFR excel black oil simulator for all inpatient ))) here is the link to source file 
simulator
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
manuals
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
all codes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
But i will suggest that 1 your read description

----------


## barham

In the name of Allah...
temr thanks for your effort in advance but I want the software if anyone can share please..
and what is the latest version, what is their official website...

----------


## temr

> In the name of Allah...
> temr thanks for your effort in advance but I want the software if anyone can share please..
> and what is the latest version, what is their official website...



The links are above if you need eclipse then try to search in manuals section

----------


## Bang Gaol

Hei guys,
I can't go to the download page. It comes to redirection at last.
Is there any problem?

----------


## temr

> Hei guys,
> I can't go to the download page. It comes to redirection at last.
> 
> 
> Is there any problem?



What spesific you want to download?See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## Murat K

Hello guys

How can help me with simulation of multilateral wells in Eclipse? 
Which command or keyword should I use?

Anyone have the data file of such wells to do this simulation?

----------


## dipak_m

Dear friends,
How I determine the initila saturation of the model (petrel model) from capillary pressure (Pc) -height function

Thanks

----------


## temr

Dipak,
in petrel there is no dedicated workflow to make initial water saturation.
This can be made base on your Sw log data 
just make cross plot on x axes is Sw log
on y axes PC - culculate PC by following formula pc=Owc*0.098*(rw-ro)
where owc - oil water column high
          rw - water density 
          ro - oil reservoir density

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term,
I don't want to use log Sw. I want to make saturation profile based on capillary pressure data. I want to make some relationship with Pc from where I can generate initial saturation of the model.
Thanks

----------


## temr

Dipak you need to use your Sw by log otherwise your initial Sw will not match log data

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term,
This field is producing in last 30 years. If I use present log Sw data for populate initial saturation, it will give wrong result. In this case I can use Cap data for initial saturation, but how that thing I want to know.

We are eagarly waiting for your special core analysis lecture- how we use rel perm for eclipse by excel.

----------


## temr

Dipak, use only wild cat wells and othere wells which produce with no water for you analysis because only lab data can lead you to wrong results due to behavior of the rock ( water-wet oil-wet)
The picture below shows the results you can get using my approach ( my because normally all uses j-functions)

this is a filed with 500 wells with the production period of 22 years and i just finished reserve redeterminition . So as you can see there is more or less good match to log data.

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term

Pl explain in details "wrong results due to behavior of the rock ( water-wet oil-wet)" - not understanding

Thanks

Dipak

----------


## temr

For this filed for example the Cap lab data gave me the Sw results less that Sw by log more than 30% 
The rock is water-wet but there is no free water in the reservoir 
SO that is way you need to compare you minimum Sw by log and by Lab

----------


## dipak_m

Dear friends,
I have single relperm curve and sigle PC curve. How I make diffrent relperm and cap cuve as per SATNUM. How this relperm can be merge with capillary pressure. Please give deatails procedure.

----------


## ehsan ali

hey guys! I need co2 PVT data for making the compositional model of co2 miscible flood. If anybofy can help me? Here is my e-mail: uetian28@hotmail.com 
 :Wink: 
thanx in advance

----------


## acang_024

dear Sir. 


am d newbie one, i'll do initialization, i use SWAT keyword, after i run init, i got different result. i mean different with OOIP from volumetric calculation (calculated from petrel). what should i do

thxs beforeSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

> dear Sir. 
> am d newbie one, i'll do initialization, i use SWAT keyword, after i run init, i got different result. i mean different with OOIP from volumetric calculation (calculated from petrel). what should i do
> 
> thxs before



Read all posts 
because in order to know the difference you need to understand the way eclipse calculates Sw , Soi, Sg , Bo, Bg etc

----------


## acang_024

dear Mr. Temr

all data i get from petrel, include poro, swat, and Bo from PVT analysis. we use same data, but we got different calculation result between eclipse and petrel, the difference around 40%

----------


## temr

Dear acang 
Your point is true for static data like ntg , grid, poro , perm the out from petrel is equal to out from eclipse like pore volume 
but for saturation it is not fully true
To culculate of oil  reserves in standard conditions from petrel you apply following formula
Bulk_p(Rm3)*NTG_p(Rm3)*PORO_p(Rm3)*(1-Sw-Sg)_p*FVF(average)_p= standard conditions oil in place 
In eclipse
Bulk_e(Rm3)*NTG_e(Rm3)*PORO_e(Rm3)*(1-Sw-Sg)_e*FVF_e= standard conditions oil in place
So in this to formulas 
Bulk_p(Rm3)=Bulk_e(Rm3)
NTG_p(Rm3)=NTG_e(Rm3)
PORO_p(Rm3)=PORO_e(Rm3)
(1-Sw-Sg)_p<>(1-Sw-Sg)_e - difference may bu huge due to algo eclipse using during initialization
FVF(average)_p<>FVF_e - minor difference due to eclipse calculates FVF for each active cell
So the main reason you not matching your reserves is that you made wrong SCAL and SWAINIT - why ? read posts above

----------


## acang_024

Dear Mr. temr

thanks for your advice


I use initial pressure in initialization, so every grid has same pressure (@initial condition). i mean every grid has same FVF. and i give this FVF as input data in petrel. and in my model Sg is ignored, the geologist only use Sw for calculate OOIP. so i only input SWAT (i get form petrel) in initialization. i'm sorry for bother u. and my English not really good, i'm sorry if i use impolite words or sentence.

can eclipse arrange for hydrolic fracture program? i have a well that ever fractured during produce. and it change permeability around the well. could i input this change.

----------


## temr

Carefully read posts 
geologist if only use Sw , calculates reserve in Reservoir meters to transform Rm3 to Sm3 you need to multiply your reserves to FVF
The reason you get wrong results is different Sw array you get after initialization
Load results file to petrel and compare you initial Sw  and eclipse Sw arrays

----------


## acang_024

Dear Sir.

may i ask other question 

is there any rule to make coarse grid from fine grid ?

----------


## faycel_dz

I need from anyone know how can instal eclipse 2007 plz help me as soon as possible 
 :Confused: 
tanks very much 
faycel

----------


## acang_024

Dear sir

could eclipse make IPR result?

thanks a lot

----------


## temr

> Dear sir
> 
> could eclipse make IPR result?
> 
> thanks a lot



Hello what stands for IPR?

----------


## acang_024

Inflow Performance Relationship or inflow that we can cross to outflow graph(tubing intake pressure). could eclipse result this graph?

thanks a lot

----------


## temr

Eclipse can print in print file connection potential and connection rate/pressure
If got you wright look for the  VFPI module of eclipse

----------


## acang_024

i mean, from office, may be from summery, is there any?



not from VFPiSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

You can build them in excell
the only thing you need to cultivate is
In order to control you bhp from thp you need to calculate pressure loss in the well which is 
friction pressure loss
hydraulic pressure loss 
fitting pressure loss 
look for the book here there plenty of them or youse vfpi manual

----------


## acang_024

thanks a lot mr. temr

so it just can do manually.

may ask other question, did you ever use JFUN keyword (in Grid), what is it used for? is this keyword for generate water saturation? if it is yes, could JFUN use for initialization? how we can use it?

----------


## temr

This keyword can be used to activate the Leverett J-function option, which scales the water-oil
and/or gas-oil capillary pressure functions according to the grid block porosity and permeability.
(See "Leverett J-function" in the "ECLIPSE Technical Description" for further details.)
The keyword may only be used if end-point scaling is switched on using the keyword
ENDSCALE in the RUNSPEC section.
The keyword should be followed by up to six items of data terminated by a slash (/):
As it states in manual but me personally no 
I have good presentation in russian about capillary pressure and J-function if you want i can upload it

----------


## acang_024

thanks mr. term, would u send it to my email acang_024@yahoo.com

and do you ever use leverett J-function to create Swat on petrel, because my geologist create Swat from petrophisic data and  didn,t guide by perm and poro array , and i usually meet the grid with high So, but low Perm. i hope if they use J leverett to create Swat, saturation, perm and poro will have same array. the problem is they (my geologist) don't know how to input J-function to petrel. or if u have another way how to build Swat map, please tell me. i got difficulties on inilization

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Term,
Is it possible to post your capillary pressure and J-function PPT to post in forum after translating in english?

Dipak

----------


## temr

Ok i will translate to english and post it here

----------


## temr

> thanks mr. term, would u send it to my email acang_024@yahoo.com
> 
> and do you ever use leverett J-function to create Swat on petrel, because my geologist create Swat from petrophisic data and  didn,t guide by perm and poro array , and i usually meet the grid with high So, but low Perm. i hope if they use J leverett to create Swat, saturation, perm and poro will have same array. the problem is they (my geologist) don't know how to input J-function to petrel. or if u have another way how to build Swat map, please tell me. i got difficulties on inilization



Please find the presentation below it is short and give you general overview how to make j function

----------


## temr

Here better quality
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

As advise you can take away (surface tension hydrocarbon/formation water )  and  ( wettiability angle) form equation as they are constant for all porosity ranges 
and solve following equation only
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acang_024

thanks a lot mr. temr

----------


## acang_024

Mr. temr, do u have any suggestion to solve history matching faster?

----------


## temr

> Mr. temr, do u have any suggestion to solve history matching faster?



There is no solution to do this.
The only thing is that you need to be shure on you input data like
1. Well log data
2. Well test data
3. Scal data


4. Production data 
5. Pressure dataSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## acang_024

--Warning
 Bottom hole pressure limit not set for well SB-D22
 Will use default value of 1469.590 Psia

i set GRAT and THP on WCONPROD, i use e300. i got warning like above.

what should i do, i wanna make GRAT constant at 2500 mmscf/day, the simulator automatically set BHP at 1469.590 psi (i thought this is a default number), it make decrease GRAT.

----------


## temr

For simulator to back calculate bhp from thp you need to provide to him VFPi table 
try this
WCONPROD 
Well OPEN GRAT 2* 2500 1* 1* 145 10* /

----------


## acang_024

Mr. term i got trouble when i run e300.

the message 

" Zero determinant problem in LAINV(n)"

after that run stop suddenly. 

what should i do sir.

----------


## acang_024

dear Mr. term

i would like to ask a question. i got 2 number FIP on initialization (E300) the 1st is GAS wrt separator (mscf) and the 2nd is Gas Res Vol (rb) which one i have to use on initialization step?

and then, when i forecast my reservoir model(gas reservoir). after 20 years, the cumulative gas production is bigger than number on FIP (Gas wrt separator), so the recovery factor is more than 100 %, very very impossible, what wrong with my models

thanks a lot

----------


## temr

Sorry i am not expert in 300 look in manual

----------


## vinomarky

Not possible to produce more than is in place.. Eclipse does these sorts of checks quite well

Some thoughts - are you comparing FGPT to GIIP in reservoir conditions or standard conditions?

Are you gas injecting?

I'm sure there's a reasonable answer.

----------


## acang_024

Yes, i'm comparing FGPT and GIIP base on FIP calculation on initialization (GAS wrt (separator) both fip and GIIP on MSCF. there's no gas injection well. i'm confuse how to calculate recovery factor of this filed after 20 years forecast.

thanks a lot Mr.

----------


## vinomarky

1. Add FGIP to your SUMMARY section
2. Run
3. Plot and answer your own question... Very much doubt that it will increase with time..  If it does you have something funky going on like gas injection that you are not aware of

----------


## acang_024

Thanks Sir, i'll try your suggestion

----------


## acang_024

FGIP decrease by time goes on, but if i plot together with FGPT, FGIP initial < FGPT (end of forecast), and I'm sure that no injection gas well.

----------


## vinomarky

If the input files are not too big, upload them somewhere, send me a pm with the location and I'll take a look at it

----------


## ahmedm

thanx good thread

See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## acang_024

> If the input files are not too big, upload them somewhere, send me a pm with the location and I'll take a look at it



I'm sorry Sir, I can't do that. this is confidential data.

do you have any suggestion to correct/check my models?

 what the minimum keyword i have to use in PVT Sir?

----------


## acang_024

> Not possible to produce more than is in place.. Eclipse does these sorts of checks quite well
> 
> Some thoughts - are you comparing FGPT to GIIP in reservoir conditions or standard conditions?
> 
> Are you gas injecting?
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a reasonable answer.



i had been comparing FGPT to OGIIP in same condition sir.

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear All
I convert a eclipse run to petrel case (Prediction up to 2040)
but when I want to use related property for example SGAS 2021 in calculator there is syntax error related to number of realization and restard.
Please help me in this matter.
Regards.

----------


## vinomarky

First - please don't call me sir... makes me feel old ;-)

Second - without looking at the deck, I don't think I can help you any further. If the sum of SUMMARY data FGIP + FGPT changes with time without any external gas supplement, then something is significantly awry and I suggest you contact your local SLB support staff to help sort out.

----------


## acang_024

> First - please don't call me sir... makes me feel old ;-)
> 
> Second - without looking at the deck, I don't think I can help you any further. If the sum of SUMMARY data FGIP + FGPT changes with time without any external gas supplement, then something is significantly awry and I suggest you contact your local SLB support staff to help sort out.



is it a must to use SEPCOND and WSEPCOND when we run eclipse e300 ?

----------


## acang_024

in my models i found that pressure increase by time goes on,whereas no injection well and no aquifer , what the keyword is wrong? (i use e300 for gas reservoir simulation) 

please help me. thanks alot

----------


## vinomarky

I take it that this is the same model that has GIIP increasing over time correct?

Despite what you may believe about no injection wells/aquifer etc currently in your deck, it is clear that you DO have something introducing gas into your system - Eclipse does not simply add gas to a system without instructions.

There is no special keyword to 'solve' this - you have (inadvertently I grant) specified some keyword(s) that is currently adding gas to the system - without posting your deck for us to look at (even just the SOLUTION & SCHEDULE sections would probably cover where the error is) there is little chance any of us is going to be able to help spot the problem.

----------


## acang_024

> Please find the presentation below it is short and give you general overview how to make j function



which do you prefer Sw map generate by petrophisic or J-laverrate ?

----------


## vinomarky

Assuming you believe your petrophysics, I usually prefer to tune a saturation function (j func or other) to honour the petro and/or scal and initialize with the function. Petro maps, while potentially appropriate at wells suffer due to making simple interpolation in between wells - not necessarily honoring property (perm/poro) specific saturation trends

----------


## acang_024

by question that Mr. temr has ever send (page 12 in this thread) how calculate SW by J-laverate, there is H (distance WOC and grid), how do u get WOC? because i don't have RFT. do u use petrephysic data to get LKO/WOC?

----------


## temr

Use data from well tests fro position of you Owc

----------


## ahmedm

following

See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## acang_024

> Use data from well tests fro position of you Owc



what kind of well test Sir? cos i don't have RFT test

----------


## temr

Hello acang_024,
I talking of MDT data if you have or
when you 1 time perforate the well you get type of inflow , use this to mark the possible water level

----------


## nedaneda

Dear All
I have a problem with coding Corner point geometry in Eclipse software. I have read manual of eclipse but I didn't understand all material . I know that with use of COORD and ZCORN in GRID section I can build my model, but I don't know how I must put data.
i appreciate your help.
Regards;

----------


## temr

What kind of problem you have?
Coord
This keyword is used to specify coordinate lines in Z direction. A coordinate line defines
the possible position for grid block corner points, for each (i,j) cell. A coordinate line is
specified by two triplets of X, Y and Z coordinates, representing two distinct points on it.
Zcorn 
Each grid block has 8 corners. This keyword enables the depths of each corner of each grid
block to be separately specified. It is used for specifying depths for corner point geometry.
The keyword line is followed by 2 NX  2 NY  2 NZ values, with the two corners
in the X direction of the first grid block being specified first, then two corners for the next
block in the i direction, and so on.
In order to understand this make small gmodel in petrel or load the one i use in this tutorial
and export model in eclipse style geometry data 
Then open this file in text format and load set of coord data as point and you will see the magic

----------


## nedaneda

Dear temr
Thank you for your response. 
I have 5 block to model. Each block has its own size that differs from another block.and I have also amount of structure tops. how I must use these data, in the manual of Eclipse there is this example 
Example:
Here NDIVIX = 3, NDIVIY = 2, NDIVIZ = 10, and NUMRES =1:

(NDIVIX + 1)(NDIVIY + 1)NUMRES

COORD
0 0 1000 0 0 1000
1000 0 1000 1000 0 1000
2000 0 1000 2000 0 1000
3000 0 1000 3000 0 1000
0 2000 1000 0 2000 1000
1000 2000 1000 1000 2000 1000
2000 2000 1000 2000 2000 1000
3000 2000 1000 3000 2000 1000
0 4000 1000 0 4000 1000
1000 4000 1000 1000 4000 1000
2000 4000 1000 2000 4000 1000
3000 4000 1000 3000 4000 1000
/
I don't know how I must do this with my data. as I told I have 5 data of block size in the X direction,5 data of block size in the Y direction,5 data of block size in the Z direction and 5 data of Depth of the structure top ,
I appreciate your help.
Regards;

----------


## temr

Use Petrel to build grid it is the easy way to understand
1 way just import you grid to petrel for eclipse examples
2 make grid by your self 
in your example this a not coordinates but increments from initial coordinates system

----------


## nedaneda

I didn't use Petrel at all and I have not this software. is there another way to model?
anyway, thank you for your help.
Regards;

----------


## nedaneda

I didn't use Petrel at all and I have not this software. is there another way to model?
anyway, thank you for your help.
Regards;

----------


## temr

Better if you will see what you creating.
In eclipse it very hard to do this as all its interface is not interface at all 
Lookup petrel in the forums or ask for it 
If you will start using petrel now it will save you a lot of time in the future

----------


## acang_024

what the keyword i have to use, if i wanna shut in well when the THP reach/under 200 psi? i use e300, i used to use WCONPROD, but after THP reach/under 200 psi, the software change to BHP as control pressure

thanks

----------


## vinomarky

Can you paste your WCONPROD line here to check what your current control points and limits are set to?

----------


## acang_024

Wconprod


'well-1' 'open' 'wgra' 5* 300 200 1 1* 10000 5* /See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## acang_024

Wconprod
'well-1' 'open' 'wgra' 5* 300 200 1 1* 10000 5* /
 /

----------


## vinomarky

Hmmm... not sure what to say. This is not the 'expected' behaviour

You have specified a wet gas rate target of 10mmscf/day, with THP limit of 200psi and BHP limit of 300 psi

The correct Eclipse behaviour would then be to try to attain a 10 mmscf/day wet gas rate plateau for as long as possible while not falling below EITHER 200 psi THP or 300 psi BHP. If it falls to either one of the pressure limits, it should then switch to control by that parameter which is about to be violated (in this case THP) and your well will start rate decline. Ultimately your gas rate will dwindle to negligible/zero depending on whether your tubing is loading up

The only logical reason I can see for this not to occur would be if subsequently in your SCHEDULE section you have redefined the WCONPROD for that well..... could this be a possibility? It shouldn't affect things, but are you sure your VLP tables are defined over the entire THP range? Eclipse sometimes does funny things when it has to extrapolate.

If not, there may be some issues with calculation convergence at your wells or something similar - contact your local SLB support rep and send them to deck to see if they can figure it out.

As a quick & dirty workaround, take a look at what rate the well is doing as it passes 200 psi THP, and set that rate as a WECON cutoff

----------


## acang_024

when THP reach to 200 psi, pressure control change to BHP(300 psi), when it change, gas rate exceed 10mmscf/d because draw down higher and THP increase, so the well will not shut in.

----------


## vinomarky

Thinking on it a bit more... As another workaround, you may want to try using  ACTIONW command to reset control to THP control once THP is detected to be less than 202 psi. Your code would look something like;

ACTIONW
A1  'Well-1'  WTHP < 202 /

WCONPROD
'well-1'   OPEN  THP  5*  300  200   1  1* 10000 5* /
/

ENDACTIO


I'm still not sure why you are seeing the behaviour you are.... this approach should not be required

----------


## persian_patriot_1982

Hi everybody.
I'm so confused. I have a problem in initializing. Here is the case:
1. It is a dual porosity gas condensate reservoir.
2. The reservoir does not have a SCAL, so no relative permeability/Capillary data. 
3. There is one exploration well and it has a log.
4. Using the log, a Sw distribution is generated using rms.

Now I want to use this data for initialization. What should I do?
Should I use SWATINIT or Should I use SWL?

Please Please help me.

----------


## vinomarky

Without seeing your data, some things to check first;

Crossplot your _log_ Sw data (not populated Sw, as this would mean you trust how the geo/software has distributed the property) against log perm in a log-normal plot - See if you can find a reasonable relationship of Sw as a function of Log (Perm). What about if you colour code the points by height above free water level.... What about if you plot Sw vs SQRT(K/PORO)? 

What we are looking for is a way to ditch the RMS distributed Sw's and come up with a relationship that Eclipse can calculate at run-time with OPERATE keyword. 

In short, I recommend AGAINST using Geo distributed Sw's to initialize your model with

So in summary;
1. Find what relationship best fits observed (log) Sw's as a function of perm, Sqrt(K/Phi) etc
2. Use endpoint scaling
3. Use this function to initialize SWL's using OPERATE function
4. Calc other endpoints appropriately (ie SWU = 1-SWL, SWCR=SWL etc)

If you are in transition zone with mobile water initially, and need to factor in height above FWL, then it gets a bit more complex to do this at runtime, and you may have to back-calculate 'synthetic' J-Func curve in addition...

Note: if you go with a SQRT(K/PORO) type relationship, ENSURE in talking with your geo, that they have properly paired the distribution of poro and Perm through co-krigging etc, otherwise they may have simply distributed the PORO and PERM independently, meaning your nice SQRT(K/PHI) relationship is rubbish away from well control.... In fact you might even want to consider asking them to created a log property ofSQRT(K/Phi) (treat it like a continuous facie value - similar to FZI or flow zone indicator type analysis) and populate THAT property along with PORO, and then calculate appropriate PERM.... just a thought

----------


## persian_patriot_1982

Dear vinomarky,

Thank you for your great comments. I have a very important conceptual problem. 

The water saturation resulting from the log are the initial water saturation. When you use SWL instead of SWATINIT to import them to eclipse, your implicitly tell eclipse to scale the relative permeability curves. For example if in a cell the Sw of the log is 0.8, the SWL of that cell is 0.8. It means the water won't flow until its saturation becomes greater than 0.8. Isn't it unrealistic? Generally this method yields to very little water production (Since you impose immobility in each cell be setting SWL=Sw) which may not
be the case. 

Why don't we use SWATINIT which honors the initial water saturation and changes Pc to match it?

----------


## vinomarky

PP - It's a good question

You'll note in my post I referred to the fact that if you are in transition zone then it gets a bit more complex. This is what I was referring to... You can indeed do as you suggest, that is, using SWATINIT instead of SWL, but then you also have to appropriately pair this with SWCR's in order to prevent masses of initial mobile water when in reality there is often very little if any

Ask yourself what IS the transition zone? And what IS Swir?

If you take cap pressure tests, until you get up to pressures that usually far exceed any reservoir charge, they often (especially for poorer quality rocks) do not fully asymptote. So would this mean you'd expect initial mobile water in all these reservoirs?.... The reality is that we most often have little if any initial mobile water... this being the case I usually choose to adopt the SWL approach for simplicity

If you indeed have a case - usually low relief and/or poorer rock - where there is initial mobile water expected above the FWL, then you would need to go the SWATINIT/SWCR route in order to appropriately represent this. I have done this in some reservoirs, but it is more difficult to get right

FYI - Below is a Petrel macro I created to do just this - It calculates Sw (which I used to define SWATINIT) from a Lambda function, then additionally calculated SWCR etc... Have removed names/fields/formation references etc..

# Created by xxxxx, August 2007
# Macro to calculate actual and endpoint water & oil saturations 

# Actual saturations from fitted secondary drainage curves
# Fitted Lambda function Sw = [a x (h^-lambda)] + B
#                   a = a1 x log(perm) + a2
#                   lambda = L1 x log(perm) + L2
#                   B = b1 x log(perm) + b2
# where a1, a2, L1, L2, b1, b2 are constants, h is height above FWL (in m) and k is in mD
#
# For xxxx (xxx & xx) secondary drainage curves, the constants are;
$a1=-7.75017
$a2=34.17743
$l1=-0.00041
$l2=0.002083
$b1=7.5149
$b2=-33.1969


$FWL = -1039

# Calculate height above FWL, set to zero if below FWL to prevent calculation problems
$h = (Depth()-$FWL)*0.3048
$h=if($h<0,0,$h)

# Calculate Sw, error-trap to be within 0.0 to 1.0 range
$a = ($a1*log(Perm))+$a2
$lambda = ($l1*log(Perm))+$l2
$B = ($b1*log(Perm))+$b2
Sw=if($h=0,1,($a*(Pow($h,-$lambda)))+$B)
Sw=if(Sw<0,0,Sw)
Sw=if(Sw>1,1,Sw)

# Irreducible water saturation, Swir from (1 - Soi) 
# From regression of perm vs Soi from capillary pressures and NMR
# Swir = 1-((0.0371*LN(perm))+0.3595) (capped to max of 1-Sw)

SWCR = 1-((0.0371*LN(Perm))+0.3595)
SWCR = if(SWCR>Sw,Sw,SWCR)
SWCR =if(SWCR<0,0,SWCR)


# Residual oil saturations from fitting Land constant equation to 
# imbibition capillary curves, with constant = 9
# Sor = 1/(9 + (1 / (1 - Swir) ) )

SOWCR= 1/(9 + (1 / (1 - SWCR) ) )
SOWCR=if(SOWCR>0.3,0.3,SOWCR)
SOWCR=if(SOWCR<0,0,SOWCR)

SWCR=if(SOWCR+SWCR>=1,0.999-SOWCR,SWCR)

# Max water saturation = 1 - residual oil, or 1 if below FWL
SWU=if(Depth()<FWL,1,1-SOWCR)

# Scale rel xplot_perm_quartered end-points
# Use Corey curves to determine actual rel xplot_perm_quartered
# Normal perm, Co = 1.93, Cw = 1.15
# High perm, Co = 1.49, Cw = 0.61

# Scale for rel xplot_perm_quartered to oil at Swi
KRO=(0.0344*LN(Perm))+0.5427
KRO=if(KRO>1,1,if(KRO<=0.0001,0.0001,KRO))

# Scale for rel xplot_perm_quartered to water at Sor
KRW=(0.0109*LN(Perm))+0.0357
KRW=if(KRW>1,1,if(KRW<=0.0001,0.0001,KRW))

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## Mehdi0914

hi every body
I am in an urgent need of a reservoir model,,for my thesis.
Please some one help me,,,,
this model should run by e300,,less than 5000 grids,,,and without any fracture,,,,and I dont want systhetic cartesian models,,,,
other features are not important,..
I am waiting,,,,,
for Gods sake,,
(mahdi_put@yahoo.com)

----------


## vinomarky

Dont want synthetic grid, yet it has to be compositional and less than 5000 cells... hmmmm.. good luck with that one

People only go to compositional models when PVT is complex enough to warrant, generally this also means their model (grid) is reasonably complex. For even a relatively low vertical resolution of 10 layers, 5000 cells equates to 22 x 22 grid.... not very complex.....

There are a couple examples in the C:\ecl\200x\e300\data directory that you may want to look at - try the ones with the larger DATA files
Conversely, you could simply fire up Petrel and use SGS distribution of properties and create your own grid with required complexity

----------


## Mehdi0914

I need e300 because I use a key word that is used only in e300,,
I run this model using keyword "BLACKOIL"in e300 which is like blackoil,,,,
My professor only wants me every thing and doesn't help me,,,,
I have built 2 rectangular models,,,,but he rejects both,,,
I have to find a model and write a matlab program for HM it in only one month!!!!!!


I want a model which is like a real reservoir even if it is synthetic!!!
I have checked ECLIPSE data files,,,,,,,See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## Shakespear

Your professor is MAD, one month  !!!!!!!!!!

HM with Matlab, OK, can be done but in a VERY simplistic way. UNLESS you know exactly what you want to do. People have been spending years trying to do this and .... and are still working on it  :Smile: 
HM is a Wide Ocean.

I just noticed vinmarky's comment regarding examples. I would do what he suggests. Take a complex structural model from ECLIPSE example DATA sets and ----- together what you want. PVT, rel perms etc. from one DATA example and the structural/properties model from a different one. You have it all there in the ECLIPSE installation on you computer. Just look and read the description, then run the model to see how it looks.

----------


## Mehdi0914

I shouldnt say this but, YOu have no idea who is he!!!!he signed my proposal without reading it,,,,you wont know why!!!because he doesnt understan it at all,,,,
some days I was wondering how he got his PHD,,,any way take it easy,,,

YOu suggest me to take a dynamic model from one Data file and PVT data from another file? DO you mean this??If I do this,,,Is it necessary to change any other properties like Initial pressure,,to avoid extrapoliation in PVT properties??

thanks for your suggests,,,I'll wait for more of them

----------


## Mehdi0914

another thing to say that My project is not actually HM,,,Its kind of parameter estimtion,,,(only permeability and cranted that other patameters are consistent) from production data,,and its more asier than HM,,,

----------


## Shakespear

> YOu suggest me to take a dynamic model from one Data file and PVT data from another file? DO you mean this??If I do this,,,Is it necessary to change any other properties like Initial pressure,,to avoid extrapoliation in PVT properties??



Yes, that is exactly what I mean.

Now you are correct, you will need to check what initial pressure , FWL,  PVT pressure ranges (depth dependent parameters), well positions etc. These will belong to some specific Static Geologic Model that will be with THAT DATA set example. 

If this DATA Static Model (geologic model) is not good for you THEN from one of the OTHER DATA examples take the GRID/Properties etc data. You can use ECLIPSE keywords to shift the depth of that model to be more or less the same depth as the one from where you took your PVT data (I assume an E300 example). 

There are at least 25 E300 examples to chose from and more from E100, so to ----- together ONE data set should not be a problem.





> he signed my proposal without reading it



Then whatever you proposed IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY. Did you promise too much?

----------


## soi

HEY you guys also use eclipse?

----------


## dquento

Hi all,
It's my first time  to this forum and it's very resourceful. Many thanks to everyone making contributions. 
Can somebody be kind enough to help me learn something from here by sharing Eclipse? I don't have the tool. Thanks  for understanding.
myquentin@gmail.com

----------


## dquento

Hi all,
  how do i create and export equilibrium (EQLNUM) and fluid in place (FIPNUM) data in petrel. i have a simulation model in which only part of the  model was considered for simulation but i want to use the entire model for another study. i have changed ACTNUM to include  inactive cells. However the equilibration regions and FIP are not included for the portion that was inactive. How do i include this info using Eclipse or obtain it from the original model in Petrel.
Thx for helping

----------


## vinomarky

You can do it a number of ways depending on how you want it defined. If you want to simply have everything inside a box as one EQLNUM / FIPNUM, and the stuff outside as different, then;
Processes / Utilities - Digitize FIPNUM region with polygon: Make/Edit polygons  Start New Set Of Polygons (deactivate old)Click as required on structure
Double click to finish closes the polygon

Processes  Property Modeling - Create FIPNUM property: Double click Geometrical modeling, Select method: Assign between surfaces and polygons, Property Template: General integer
Boundary Polygon: Drop in created polygon with blue arrow, Set value inside/outside of polygon and Apply

Display and review created property to ensure correct

Right click Property  Export, Save as type: Generic Eclipse style (ASCII)

----------


## dquento

thanks vinomarky
i forgot to mention that it's a faulted reservoir and the WOC is not the same in the different zones i want to create different FIP regions . i want to extend the FIPNUM of the different zones in the active portion to corresponding zones in the portion of the model i want to include. how do i do it in this case. sorry for the many questions. i'm just a beginner with petrel.

----------


## vinomarky

If you have a simulation model that already honours these FIPNUMs, then import it into Petrel and they should be there to use

Otherwise, you are just going to have to figure out how to use Petrel - it's really not that hard, but frankly it's beyond the time/effort I'm willing to expend to guide you through a process that is so specific to your situation. To list but a few, you can use polygons & geometric modelling, facies and/or region numbers (if your geo created them), I/K/K boxes - filtering by layer or area, perm cutoffs etc.... just too many options

As a starting point I'd suggest you sit down with your geo, and ask them how they'd go about creating a facie property with a different value in each of the regions you need to define your EQLNUM's - they should be able to do it very easily - export the facie property and use it as your EQLNUM array (just ensure all values are integers and that they are all defined as 1 or above - no zeros)

----------


## elbelli2008

I have manual and couse of PETREL fulll!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

----------


## dquento

hi all,
I encounter  some errors trying to rerun a simualtion in eclipse 2009 as below. The case was created in the 2005a version.
what is the cause of this errors and how do i resolve the problem? thanks for helping.
Info:    Environment is NON-PVM LOCAL
Info:    Eclrun option is now available with Office
Error:   Executable c:\ecl\2005a\bin\pc\eclipse.exe read from the project file not found. The default executable will be used.Info:    Current Grid File is H:\XEMII_StrimSim\XEMII_E100_INIT.GRID
Info:    Exporting file XEMII_E100_INIT
Info:    XEMII_E100_INIT Output File is Unformatted and Unified
Info:    Run 1 : Simulation Waiting
Error:   c:\ecl05a\bin\pc\eclipse.exe command not found, or the path is not correctInfo:    Run failed


Info:    Run 1 : Simulation Failed
Info:    Case XEMII_E100_INIT finished.
Error:   XEMII_E100_INIT.MSG not foundInfo:    Simulations Finished. Timer Stopped
Info:    Closing INIT moduleSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## Imanol

Salaam everyone
I'm a beginner in Eclipse 100 simulation, I have two short questions, I have a data file uploaded in the office, and my first question is how and where can I know what is the maximum possible recovery factor?
And my second question is where can I see if the system has an aquifer?
Thanks a lot
Imanol

----------


## vinomarky

Lets start at the beginning - I STRONGLY suggest you go through the Eclipse deck line by line, looking up each keyword in the Eclipse documentation. It may sound tedious, but it's the only way you are going to learn.

If there is an aquifer in it, you'll find it - and probably learn a great deal in the process

----------


## Imanol

Thanks dear Vinomarky
I appreciate your response, If I get your meaning correctly, you mean to go through the different keywords of Eclipse?
For this particular case, how can I know what is the possible max recovery factor and availability of the aquifer?
Thanks
Imanol

----------


## vinomarky

Hmmm - if I translate what you wrote it would be "I hear what you are saying, now can you just tell me the answer anyway so I don't have to do what you suggest?"

The answer is no

Recovery factor though is not something that you can find by looking through the deck, you simply have to run your model and  compare the produced volume to the initial volumes in place - there are some recovery factor vectors which can be outputted, but your deck may or may not have them set. This recovery factor though is not necessarily an ultimate recovery factor, simple one under the assumptions of the model

As far as aquifer goes - there are a dozen ways to setup different aquifers, so per initial suggestion, go to your ecl_rm.pdf in the C:\ecl\2010.1\eclipse\ecl_rm directory, and go through your deck reading up each keyword. If you have an aquifer, it will most likely be referred to in the RUNSPEC and SOLUTION sections

----------


## Imanol

Dear Vinomarky

Thanks for your time, I will take your advice, I am always grateful to people who like you who teach to others.

Thanks
Imanol

----------


## uae56

Dear all

I am just starting to learn about Eclipse and found this forum to be very useful.  My question is that does any of you have a spreadsheet or template to be able to plot and analyse simulation results using Excel? I am asking this to avoid having to use Eclipse office or Petrel since it seems to me that Eclipse is so complicated and i need a quick and dirty sheet so i don't have to worry about access while i am travelling.  Please help if you can.

Thanks,

----------


## Shakespear

I doubt you will find many people looking at results with Excel.

Open the "Eclipse Office" pdf help file and look at the tutorials. First do them (very easy) then reproduce the steps using your model results. *With TIME* you will get better and better. It is not hard  :Smile:

----------


## Imanol

Hi dears
I have three questions about a problem:
1- On Eclipse office, where should I go to see what is the thickness of my grid cells? 
2- I want to know how apart my wells are away from each other, I went to data, then on schedule section, I went to Well specifications ( Producer) and it is written i land j location as 1 and 10 respectively, and for the Well Specifications (gas Injector) it is written as 1 and 7 for i and j respectively. How much the wells are apart from each other?
3- What is the effect of grid orientation on WGOR, WBHP and WOPR? Is it something related to numerical dispersion? I have two grid data orientation, one of them has two wells, a producer and an injector being apart 10,000 ft linearly and the other grid data has the same wells but being orthogonally away.
It seems like for the first case ( orthogonally apart), the WGOR, starts to increase at a later time than for the linearity and also for WOPR, for the linear case, it starts to drop off the rate sooner than for the orthogonal case, would anybody have an idea or elaboration on the concept here? What is the importance of the grid orientation? 
4- I would be grateful if someone could briefly tell me what is numerical dispersion and how does numerical dispersion relates to simulation?

I really appreciate your attentions

Regards
Imanol

----------


## uae56

Hey guys,

I am required to run a prediction case by adding 1 gas producer north of one of the existing wells.  the lateral length is 400 meters and should be controled by BHP of 100 psi.

What are the steps to do the above? 

i would appreciate your help !

----------


## Imanol

Dear friends
I have a question, I have an outcrop image of a piece of formation with a scale bar and heterogeneities occuring at may different scale in the picture. I have my porosity and permeability cut offs ( Max and Min for permeability and max for porosity). My question is how can I generate a porosity and permeability array to be incorporated as a 2D cross section?What about the appropriate grid resolution to preserve the important features?
 I want to study the role of upscalling on final recovery and Oil/water rate as I have one producer and one injection well at each last gridblock of the image.  

Thanks, just tell me generally what I need to do, then I will take care of it :Smile: 

BEst

----------


## paolomaldini

Please share  a tutorial for dual porosity    -dual permeability reservoirs 
thanks a lot

----------


## uae56

Hey Guys


I need help from the experts here,

I am working on a model which I ran succesfully but did not achieve good history match.  It turned out that the actual aquifer is stronger than what I have in the model.  So my task now is to define a Fetkovich aquifer and try to rerun the model.  I have no idea how to define the aquifer and I am hoping that you can help me with it.  I am not talking about keywords, I meant the process of defining the aquifer and creating Actnum key file for it !  waiting for your help.See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

Uae, 
to match you Reservoir Pressure data with aquifer i will advise 
1. Get the filed pressure rate by well data (average) - history 
2. Using material balance equation and playing with aquifer capacity and rate match calculated av pressure with you history pressure
3. Go to the manual and find out Analytical aquifer model (fetkovich) description
4. Apply aquifer in your 3D sim model using parameters you get from material balance

----------


## bvthieu

Many thank for very useful topic

----------


## jordonliu

:Stick Out Tongue: 
good job，man

----------


## jordonliu

I love this so much even i can not say sth.

----------


## ahmed_2010

I need eclipse 300 can any one help and uploawd it ?

----------


## bond07

Hey, guys, i'm workin on this resopt problem in a smartwell which involves optimizing oil recovery with icv size as optimization parameter. i've modeled it and i want to represent the oil recovery for each possible icv size graphically to show optimim size. how can i go about it. pls reply guys

----------


## bond07

i'm working on a smart horizontal well, modeling with e300 for reservoir optimization, my parameter's icv size( area). i'm having problems modeling as well as representing d oil recovery results for possible icv sizes graphically. pls how can i go about this

----------


## vinomarky

It's all about the value. Simply use your various oil production profiles, add in the associated CAPEX and OPEX / Tax etc factors to arrive at an appropriate NPV using your companies economic assumptions and plot up NPV vs valve size and Cum Oil vs Valve size. You may well have to step up different hole sizes so your drill costs may increase as you go to larger valves

----------


## bond07

thank you, vinomarky. pls which keyword in summary section do i use 2 invoke d output of icv sizes tried during optimization and their corresponding total production. i tried scvsa, but it gave only dsize specified in wsegvalv

----------


## vinomarky

I had assumed that you had already done the runs, and simply wanted advice on how to represent the results. Sorry, have not had to do work with ICV's before so don't have first hand experience - looks like you may have to use something like WSEGSICD, and come up with appropriate values to specify characteristics that are in line with the physical sizes you are considering

----------


## babaisa

Hello there,

I am new with reservoir simulation and would love if someone could share the following softwares:
Eclipse 100, Ecrin and MBAL. 

Thanks

----------


## karakurt2

Hello,



There is a text material for Eclipse Advanced Field Management Facilities Course on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Unfortunately this archive lacks data files for simulator to see how it works in practice. If you have simulator's part of this course please share!See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## rimdang

Dear Temr
All of the chapter could not be downloaded. Could you please help to upload them agian?
I am a beginner in eclipse and I think that your lesson is very useful.

regard,

----------


## temr

Hello, all links are alive check them again

----------


## rimdang

> Hello, all links are alive check them again



Thx very much

----------


## rimdang

So far, I can download from only chapter 3. Can you provide me the link?

regard

----------


## temr

Look carefully all links are alive

----------


## Mehdi0914

hi,,
Dear Engineers I have a problem,,It's so kin of you if you help me,,,
I want to plot IPR curve using ECLIPSE!!!!Is it posible or no!!!!Based on my knowledge I cant Imagine it!!!
I think during production history IPR curve would change,,and It is imposible to plot a curve for reseroir life!!!
I would acknowledge any suggestion,,,
plz Help me,,,

----------


## viking_norge

Hi... Could you please let me know step by step importing PORO array(exported by petrel) to current geo/simulation model by using eclipse office? I am not familiar using petrel.

I have current geomodel and just would like to change the PORO array.

Thanks.

----------


## temr

Analyse Data file used in this thread
all static property of the SimGrid  are listed in GRID section of data file
Look for the PORO keyword

----------


## olevin

*******

----------


## masoud15536

Hi Temr and other dear friends
I'm not experienced in reservoir simulation but i have to do a job which i must work with frontsim for streamline simulation. is there any easy-to-learn manual which could be a help? and also i'm familiar with petrel, can i use the eclipse engine in petrel? and also frontsim? pls pls pls help. 


by the way the project is about**:
_well placements by using streamline simulation _ 
does any body have a thesis about or near this subject ?

thanks in advance  and sorry for my terrible English.

----------


## temr

masoud15536, i personally had no experience with a frontsim cause i use multicore blackoil simulator so have no limits
and i cant help you

----------


## rimdang

Dear Mr,Temr
Regarding to ch 5, What is test project in petrel? Is it a model normally exist in petrel or I have to import it from where?
I tried to look for the file named "test project" in petrel but I could not find it.


Please advise, thank youSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## rimdang

Ah, I found the model in your 4 share already, Thanks

----------


## catapam

Can you tell me how can I increase the strength of an analitic Fetkovich aquifer using AQUFETP?

What should I increase first 
 - volume
 - compresibility
 - productivity index
of the aquifer

or I should increase aq influx coefficient in AQUANCON

----------


## catapam

Can you tell me how can I increase the strength of an analitic Fetkovich aquifer using AQUFETP?

What should I increase first 
 - volume
 - compresibility
 - productivity index
of the aquifer

or I should increase aq influx coefficient in AQUANCON

----------


## boilerwong

Where can we find a eclipse demo or download version though?

----------


## mshakeel44

After you have installed your softwares.......

create ghost image of your windows 7 for free....

step by step:                            **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MIROINE

Hi experts 
I want to know if there is any possibility to account for gas coming from another source in the facility network in Eclipse 
So I have a field (Gas condensate) and some gas is coming from another field .... in GAP I can easily do it by creating source (red triangle) but I dont know how to do it in Eclipse 

Please could you advise 
Cheers

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mehdi0914

Dear experts....
I recently faced a new data file which has a pecial kind of Runspec section,..
there is no keyword in this section!!!no DIMENS, TABDIMS, EQUILDIMS, and so on...
It just has some kind of nomination which you can predict what they are,,,even they aren't keyword likE:NDIVIX , NRPVT,  NTSFUN 
and some of them are unpredictable and unknown. eventhere is no trace of them in reference manual likE: QROCKC, QRCREV, QREVTH, etc..
Does any one can guide me how I can explore this data file in details...

Come on Dear engineers..I'm waiting here for you...

----------


## dhiaa12

guys you are talking about Eclipse please help your friends to find Eclipse software so we can work together and get the benefits all of us .....

waiting a kind answer from somebody who gonna help us.

thanks

----------


## aquil

Walekum salam
I have an issue with the Eclipse installment. I installed Eclipse 900 version in my Laptop. This created two different icons on desktop. 1.simulation launcher and 2. Eclipse launcher. I observed that pre and post simulation work with simulation launcher only. As a result if I want to run a case from Eclipse Office it shows licence problem. I am not able to launch pre and post packages from eclipse launcher and vice versa.
Please suggest me the way out / solution to this problem.

Aquil
mail rpbondy1@yahoo.in

----------


## dhiaa12

i have the same problem when i do run after feeding all the data , it gives me license not available !!!! any body can solve the problem ?? i have version 2009.1 of eclipse

----------


## pet_engi

Thanks

See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## Mehdi0914

Dear experts,,
I have a problem running a new I just converted it from E100 to E300.
It has an unfamiliar error for me 
	Run stopping due to limit on bugs                                      
	            5 Mbytes required                                            
	         8745 characters used                                            
	   2.6526     KB/active cell

Can anyone help me to solve this error,
It should be mentioned that this error is appeared after "--Bug     @ Seed over-written in DWD, real pointer " when Procssing  SOLUTION data.

I am waiting for you help...
tnx

----------


## aquil

catapam
I try to reply your question. Among the parameters suggested by you in rour question, you can only manipulate and change the Volume of aquifer by changing the radius. You can not change PI as the PI is the result of Fetcovich' anaysis. To change PI you need to change the Permeability of the aquifer.
hope this answer. Comments are appreciated

----------

engineers 

can eclipse give me K and DZ in a table for each well???

----------


## DAH7542

You can do this by using Petrel RE:
1. You'll be able to see Perm values under Models tab (Properties option), but you'll need to create DZ as a property, simply rigth click on Properties - Calculator - Name variable as DZ (or any name) - Click on Geometry and select "Heitht () Height of the current cell". DZ property has been created.
2. Creating Properties as a WellLog: go to Input tab, select Wells, right click and go to Make logs tab, select Perm and DZ and click on Make logs.
3. Exporting well logs (Perm and DZ): under Input tab, rigth click on Wells once again, select "Export all well logs in folder". It's done.

----------


## 6thgear

Dear Engineers, 

I have been working with Eclipse and Petrel for over 3 years.

And its been a few dizzy weeks since my model had problem with running time..i'll just start with short story.

Im using high spec computer (i7, 8GB RAM)
This model contain 150.000 grids (this should be handled well by computer)
It has 25 wells, 12 years production, 8 SATNUM, 1 Equilibrium condition.

The problem is that i couldnt relly on running time, it differ from 1.5 - over 24 hours computing.
As in many of us do the manual history matching, ive been analys for any changes ive made would increase the run time, but i couldnt figure out how to make it faster (my expectation is it could be stable at 3 hours run)

As example is, the faster one is 1.5 hours, and i made small changes of ONE Oil-Water Relative Permeability, nothing else..and resulting over then 12 hours run time?

I also have tried to do some changes in TUNING Section..but it does not chop the time good enough. There is also possibilities i dont do it right at this section.

Im hoping a suggestion to minimize the Run Time, as i would sacrifice the proper result of convergence one.

Many thanks in advance..

----------


## 6thgear

> Can you tell me how can I increase the strength of an analitic Fetkovich aquifer using AQUFETP?
> 
> What should I increase first 
>  - volume
>  - compresibility
>  - productivity index
> of the aquifer
> 
> or I should increase aq influx coefficient in AQUANCON



Its the volume, its a usual things that we do not have knowledge of how big the aquifer size is..although you could provide this such info from Material Balance..
Aquifer size also means how big the energy of the drive mechanism.

While compressibility used to set as rule of thumb, and PI is balanced by amount of total liquid production by day.

CMIIW.

----------


## 6thgear

> Hi... Could you please let me know step by step importing PORO array(exported by petrel) to current geo/simulation model by using eclipse office? I am not familiar using petrel.
> 
> I have current geomodel and just would like to change the PORO array.
> 
> Thanks.



Do u mean u have PORO Array which exported from PETREL, then you wanna import it to ECLIPSE?
If it does..simply search at the ECLIPSE DATA folder, for "GPRO", then replace the original PORO with the new one.

----------


## rimdang

Can anyone help me ?
I got the base case model from the company (.data file with many includes file) but normally, I use office to create the  simulation model.
Anyone know how to import from  .data to office ?

Thanks

----------


## 6thgear

> Can anyone help me ?
> I got the base case model from the company (.data file with many includes file) but normally, I use office to create the  simulation model.
> Anyone know how to import from  .data to office ?
> 
> Thanks



1. Open "Office"
2. "File" - "New"
3. Locate your new file
4. Highlight your new case
5. Choose "Case" - "Import"
6. Find your "*.DATA"
7. Done.

----------


## rimdang

> 1. Open "Office"
> 2. "File" - "New"
> 3. Locate your new file
> 4. Highlight your new case
> 5. Choose "Case" - "Import"
> 6. Find your "*.DATA"
> 7. Done.



Thank you very much my friend

----------


## rimdang

Dear All
Anyone have any idea if I want to simulate natural flow simulation. What's the keyword that I have to use
I cant find any description in the manual. Please any can help me?

Thanks

----------


## 6thgear

> Dear All
> Anyone have any idea if I want to simulate natural flow simulation. What's the keyword that I have to use
> I cant find any description in the manual. Please any can help me?
> 
> Thanks



As long as you do not add VFP Table, it RUN as behavior of natural flow.



CMIIWSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## rimdang

> As long as you do not add VFP Table, it RUN as behavior of natural flow.
> 
> CMIIW



Thank you, Sir

----------


## rimdang

Dear Sir
Any one know about keyword "SWATINIT" (Initial water saturations for capillary pressure scaling). 
Below there is how the keyword is prepared in the notepad (The value of SWATINIT are -), and I can run it without any error.
The problem is that when I import this set of data to office, many errors appear (NEGATIVE VALUE -0.200 ENTERED FOR BLOCK ( 9, 1, 2) OF KEYWORD SWATINIT )
It said that SWATINIT cannot be minus. Why I can not run it with office while I can run it normally with Eclipse. ? 

--
-- -- ARRAY    CONSTANT --  ---------- BOX ---------                 
--                          I1  I2   J1  J2   K1  K2                
ADD                                                              
   'SWCR'       0.2000      1*  1*   1*  1*    2   2 / INCREASE Swc TO SLOW DOWN WATER BREAKTROUGH IN WELL SA-01
   'SWATINIT'  -0.2000      1*  1*   1*  1*    2   2 / 
   'SWCR'       0.1000      1*  1*   1*  1*    22  23 / INCREASE Swc TO SLOW DOWN WATER BREAKTROUGH IN WELL SA-01
   'SWATINIT'  -0.1000      1*  1*   1*  1*    22  23 / 
   'SWCR'       0.1000      1*  1*   1*  1*    53  58 / INCREASE Swc TO SLOW DOWN WATER BREAKTROUGH IN WELL SA-12ST
   'SWATINIT'  -0.1000      1*  1*   1*  1*    53  58 / 
   'SWCR'       0.0300      28  33   33  47    10  18 / INCREASE Swc TO SLOW DOWN WATER BREAKTROUGH IN WELL SA-08
   'SWATINIT'  -0.0300      28  33   33  47    10  18 / 
   'SWCR'      -0.1000      33  37   41  50    27  29 / INCREASE Swc TO SLOW DOWN WATER BREAKTROUGH IN WELL SA-09
   'SWATINIT'   0.1000      33  37   41  50    27  29 / 
/                                                                   

Thanks

----------


## rimdang

Hello, sir

I have a problem of creating a fast restart run. I can run a prediction model from the restart with no error but nothing was simulated,
every values = 0. Did I do something wrong?

----------


## karakurt2

Recently I investigate how our geologists has populated saturation property for gas reservoir that I trying to do history match. They does not involve nor capillary pressure coupled with phase permeabilities, nor notion of free water level. As far as I can see they extract saturation trend from log curves and performed deterministic interpolation in IRAP RMS using this trend. I think this is not good enough from point of view of reservoir physics and leads to problems in next steps of job. I decided to populate saturation property by myself. There are three approaches in international prctice to this problem:

1) using of saturation height function (SHF)
2) using of Leverett's J-function
3) using lambda-function

There is guideline SPE paper 107142-MS "Estimation of Saturation Height Function using Different Approaches". Please share this paper if you can. Also I will be greatly appreciated on any othe information on this topic.

----------


## DAH7542

When capillary pressure effects can be neglected (e.g high density difference so transition zone is small) a simple Sw vs Perm law can be used to initialized saturations. Classic book by Amyx et al (Petroleum Reservoir Engineering) presents some correlations graphically in page 151.

Also attached the requested paper

----------


## rimdang

Hi, everyone

I am studying on surfactant flooding for oil reservoir with E100. After many times of surfactant flooding with variable parameter (Surfactant concentration, Injection rate) nothing was changed from the case that surfactant was not injected. After I added some keywords to investigate the surfactant concentration and capillary number for each grid block. It is apparent that the surfactant take the effect only the grid blocks around the injection well completion (just only 5-6 blocks). I think that this is the reason why surfactant is not effective in this field. 

Could anyone please suggest me what should I do to make surfactant flow futher into other grid blocks not only aroud the injection well?

----------


## peace4ever

I am working on a project about "Simulating a gas storage reservoir by Eclipse" it is a depleted reservoir.
Would you please kindly help me with this subject?
Any help, any example of this kind of simulation, any files to help me?

Thank you so much in advance

----------


## ledereh

Please check  destination of your output file, You may don't have enough space to save output of files.

----------


## jack

unable to see picture.pl help

----------


## rimdang

Hello

Is there anyway to know the averaged grid block size (DX DY DZ) ?

Thank

----------


## DAH7542

Rimdang, in FloViz you can get statistics for any property you visualize, just open FloViz and look for the "Statistics" option under "Scene" menu, it gives you max, min, mean, median, etc values for the property being visualized. You can do it for the whole model or a selected IJK slice or part of the model.

----------


## rimdang

DAH7542,



Many thanks, sirSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## rimdang

DAH7542,

Many thanks, sir

----------


## Alberdi

Please I need to knowhow the guide for eclipse 2010 -------- installation, anyone can help me please

----------


## bendorf

any body here has a full tutorial for SLB Eclipse?

----------


## mohamed_B

Hey, I'm running a model for history match, this model can not produce the required oil and when I increase the permeability it's start to show convergence problem and not producing oil also. the reservoir is fractured and the test permeability is around 5 Darcy. Could you help please to resolve this.

Many thanks.

----------


## mohamed_B

Hey, I'm running a model for history match, this model can not produce the required oil and when I increase the permeability it's start to show convergence problem and not producing oil also. the reservoir is fractured and the test permeability is around 5 Darcy. Could you help please to resolve this.

Many thanks.

----------


## mohamed_B

Hey, I'm running a model for history match, this model can not produce the required oil and when I increase the permeability it's start to show convergence problem and not producing oil also. the reservoir is fractured and the test permeability is around 5 Darcy. Could you help please to resolve this.

Many thanks.

----------


## mohamed_B

Hey, I'm running a model for history match, this model can not produce the required oil and when I increase the permeability it's start to show convergence problem and not producing oil also. the reservoir is fractured and the test permeability is around 5 Darcy. Could you help please to resolve this.

Many thanks.

----------


## mohamed_B

Hey, I'm running a model for history match, this model can not produce the required oil and when I increase the permeability it's start to show convergence problem and not producing oil also. the reservoir is fractured and the test permeability is around 5 Darcy. Could you help please to resolve this.

Many thanks.

----------


## rimdang

Hi Friend
Does anyone know the equation that eclipse used in oil in place calculation ? and Is there anyway to use other equations ?
I did try searching in the manual but I found nothing about this.

Thanks

----------


## temr

Go to ECLIPSE Technical Description

----------


## DAH7542

Rimdang,

For initialization (which means defining initial conditions, i.e pressure and phase saturations at the start date) Eclipse uses 3 methods: equilibration, enumeration and restart runs. Equilibration is simply a capillary-gravity equilibrium calculation, in which Eclipse uses cell pore vol and phase saturations from Pc data and fluid contacts. As for assigning phase saturations to any cell, Eclipse uses different approaches: Block-Centre Equilibration, Level and Tilted-Block Fine Grid Equilibration. Take a look of this at the ECLIPSE Technical Description.

----------


## aliya86

[QUOTE=temr;64197]Chapter_7


This chapter will be dedicated for building schedule section in Eclipse Schedule  and then in chapter _8 we will make it manually in eclipse
Note that i personally do not use Schedule so if i will explain something not clear-ask 
Appendix 1 will describe how fast plan and add vertical wells in petrel for simulation purposes 
....
....
NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!! History measurements of bottom hole pressure not covered in this chapter but will be in next chapters as it is keen data during history matching o process 




Dear temr,
you said that you are going to cover BHP measurements later, but i couldn't find anything on this subject, or if im missing ---h, please let me know

Thanks a lot!See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

There is no info for BHP but you can ask here

----------


## aliya86

> There is no info for BHP but you can ask here



I need to use measured BHP's for history matching. If i understood right, i use them along with oil, water, gas production data (in .vol file)?
Do I need to convert them to a certain depth?

Thanks for your quick response!!!

----------


## temr

normaly the pressure gradient is used to level the pressure to one depth so you can use them as one array for buildind 2d maps or averaging. the bhp used in simulation runs as history values should be culculated to center of perforation interval since then eclipse will report evarage bhp pressure for all interval 
удачи

----------


## aliya86

спасибо!

----------


## rhosseiny

Dose any body knows how to enable save and restore in flogrid?
as i know the following options are disabled in eclipse2010.1.

-Save Workspace
-Save Workspace as
-Restore Workspace

Regards

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am a student at the University of Tasmania and I am currently studying Bachelors of Marine and Offshore Engineering.
My final year research thesis is regarding CO2 Enhanced oil recovery method and to analyse my case I need to purchase a basic reservoir package, possibly Eclipse 300 or any other related software through which I can analyse only CO2 Enhanced oil recovery case and through this I want the answers of the following:
What would be production profile before and after injection
How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue
I will be highly obliged if you can kindly let me know about the price of the software, how can I purchase it and also which sofware will be best suitable for me because I am a first time user and I am only an undergraduate.

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am a student at the University of Tasmania and I am currently studying Bachelors of Marine and Offshore Engineering.
My final year research thesis is regarding CO2 Enhanced oil recovery method and to analyse my case I need to purchase a basic reservoir package, possibly Eclipse 300 or any other related software through which I can analyse only CO2 Enhanced oil recovery case and through this I want the answers of the following:
What would be production profile before and after injection
How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue
I will be highly obliged if you can kindly let me know about the price of the software, how can I purchase it and also which sofware will be best suitable for me because I am a first time user and I am only an undergraduate.
I will be happy for your help.

----------


## Mehdi0914

dear friends,
I'm trying to build a GAGDI model,
Does anyone have a sample data file for it to share?or any information about how to build a schedule section for it?
PLZ someone help me...
tnx

----------


## halim123

If you can explain how to use MATLAB programming language to run eclipse ,That will be brilliant.

Thank you, for your time and consideration

----------


## Shakespear

Tutorials and Notes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sammy12345

Hi Temr,
I am new to eclipse and I am doing a study in CO2 EOR, I have one question and it is related to the economic analysis for the CO2 EOR, I have all the values from my results of CO2 EOR, but I am just finding it difficult to do an economic analysis. I got all the values for the operation and maintenance costs involved from the research papers and I also have the incremental oil produced from my simulation, which is 1.22 million tonnes oil from EOR alone, this turns out generate a revenue of $104,365,620 when I assume a price of 485/tonne of oil.
I just need to make an economic model now, I do have to prove that these O&M costs will not exceed the revenue generated  from the CO2 EOR.

I will be highly obliged if you have a dummy model, may be in excel, through which I can get an understanding of this.
regards
Azeem

----------


## MAKTAR

Hello temr,


      I am very delighted, as you are doing a great job.  I am a student of petroleum engineering. i am in a really confused state taking this reservoir simulation.  could you please upload your tutorial content somewhere again as the links available are not working.  please.....   god bless you   i want to learn it from very basic.....See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## temr

Hello, Maktar.
i will post all data soon to other cite

----------


## pet_spec

Hi, Temr

Thanks for your contribution towards getting us accustomed to Eclipse.

I am beginning Eclipse user, and would like to ask the following questions. How can I control well production and shut-in periods? For example, I would like to launch the well for 1 month, and then close it for 6 months?

Thanks.

----------


## temr

Hello, i did not clearly understand your 
question... if you want to make it manually write certain keyword in schedule section like WELLSHUT
if you want it in automatic bases based on certain condition then use ACTION keyword

----------


## ouldrhina7

Hello brothers,

I would like to know in which Eclipse version available peep license distrubiuted? Any file license available for merak peep 2007?
Many thanks

----------


## Murat K

Hi, simulation guys,

I am doing a gas-condensate reservoir case. Do you know what keyword(s) I need to use for gas relative permeabilities in Eclipse? The problem is that when the reservoir pressure drops below the dew point, I have the condensate in pores. Even though it is immobile, but the gas phase permeability is reduced. I was using SWOF and SGOF keywords combination; however, I don't have an active oil and water presence, that's why I am confused. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## SLB

> Please I need to knowhow the guide for eclipse 2010 -------- installation, anyone can help me please



Hi Friend
I have petrel 2013.2 with all plugins
Contact me if you need by:
slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## mnn2005

> Tutorials and Notes
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



To be or not to be
Excellent documents. Thanks Shakespear!!

----------


## uovervinnelig

Many thanks

----------


## rhett21

> Hi, Temr
> 
> Thanks for your contribution towards getting us accustomed to Eclipse.
> 
> I am beginning Eclipse user, and would like to ask the following questions. How can I control well production and shut-in periods? For example, I would like to launch the well for 1 month, and then close it for 6 months?
> 
> Thanks.



Hello pet spec and to everyone. Anybody here who has eclipse installer and license here? Thank you in advance! Hoping for your reply!

----------


## vanthai88

Hi. Everybody. Please help me this error run from Eclipse 2009: 
@--  ERROR  AT TIME        0.0   DAYS    ( 1-JAN-2012):
 @           THE MASTER CANNOT START ALL THE SLAVE PROCESSES.
 @           ERROR FLAG =    -4
Thank.

----------


## anbu_ongc

how do change eclipse higher version file into lower version

----------


## pegyyy

hi every body
I'm simulating different co2 injection modes. does any one know how can i model SWAG (simultaneous water-and-CO2 injection) process in ECLIPSE?


thanksSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## pegyyy

hi every body
I'm simulating different co2 injection modes. does any one know how can i model SWAG (simultaneous water-and-CO2 injection) process in ECLIPSE?
thanks

----------


## temr

try to read technical describtion af eclipse manual ( co2 injection)

----------


## pegyyy

thanks for ur comment but i have problem in schedule section!i read technical description but i didn't get my answer.i don't know how can i define injecting co2 and water at the same time in the same perforation interval.can i define a stream containing mole fractions of co2 and water?

----------


## temr

check this
SCHEDULE
RPTRST
PRESSURE SWAT SGAS DENG DENW AMF XMF YMF/

RPTRST
SWAT SGAS XMF YMF AMF /

RPTSCHED
SWAT SGAS AMF /

--Define injection and production wells

--2000a WELLSPEC is used for back-compatibility, prefered keyword is WELSPECS
--WELLSPEC
--P1 FIELD 2 2 /
--P2 FIELD 5 5 /
--P3 FIELD 6 6 /
--IG FIELD 1 1 /
--IW FIELD 8 8 /
WELSPECS
P1 FIELD 2 2 1* GAS   /
P2 FIELD 5 5 1* GAS   /
P3 FIELD 6 6 1* GAS   /
IG FIELD 1 1 1* GAS   /
IW FIELD 8 8 1* WATER /
/

--Define completions

--2000a WELLCOMP is for back-compatibility, prefered keyword is COMPDAT
--WELLCOMP
--P1  2  2  1  2 /
--P2  5  5  3  4 /
--P3  6  6  1  2 /
--IG  1  1  1  1 /
--IW  8  8  6  6 /
COMPDAT
P1  2  2  1  2 /
P2  5  5  3  4 /
P3  6  6  1  2 /
IG  1  1  1  1 /
IW  8  8  6  6 /
/

--Three producers with individual limits

--2000a WELLPROD is for back-compatibility, prefered keyword is WCONPROD
--WELLPROD
--P1 Ga 1* 1* 10000 /
--P2 Ga 1* 1* 10000 /
--P3 Ga 1* 1*   100 /
WCONPROD
P1 OPEN GRAT 1* 1* 10000 2* 10.0 /
P2 OPEN GRAT 1* 1* 10000 2* 10.0 /
P3 OPEN GRAT 1* 1*   100 2* 10.0 /
/

--Define water and gas injection streams (gas stream is pure CO2)

WELLSTRE
--   C1   C2 CO2 H2O
InjW 0.0 0.0 0.0 1.0 /
InjG 0.0 0.0 1.0 0.0 /
/

--Set water and gas injection rates
WINJGAS
IW STREAM InjW /
IG STREAM InjG /
/

--2000a WELLINJE is for back-compatibility, prefered keyword is WCONINJE
--WELLINJE
--IW St InjW Wa 1* 50   /
--IG St InjG Ga 2* 8000 /
WCONINJE
IW WATER OPEN RATE 50   1* 300.0 /
IG GAS   OPEN RATE 8000 1* 300.0 /
/

--Set group production target

--2000a GRUPPROD is for back-compatibility, prefered keyword is GCONPROD
--GRUPPROD
--Field GA 1* 1* 7500 /
GCONPROD
Field GRAT 1* 1* 7500 /
/

--Set group gas quality target

GQUALITY
FIELD 13.5 /
/

--8 years of simulation

TSTEP
7*365 /

TSTEP
365 /

END
the full file you can find in ecl\2012.1\e300\data with examples

----------


## pegyyy

thank you so much dear temr. i have 2010.1 version. is this data file available in it?

----------


## pegyyy

hi there
i have a question about determining MMP using E300. can i use FIELD units instead of LAB units? because in eclipse sample data file LAB unit is used.

----------


## pegyyy

hi there
i have a question about determining MMP using E300. can i use FIELD units instead of LAB units? because in eclipse sample data file LAB unit is used.

----------


## dauphin

Hello every body 
Thank you for this valuable information that you have been sharing arroud, 
Even if it is not the topic I will ask my question 
Can I have a cumulative curve in eclipse-office-Results of different fields. 
Regards.

----------


## dauphin

Hello every body 
Thank you for this valuable information that you have been sharing arroud, 
Even if it is not the topic I will ask my question 
Can I have a cumulative curve in eclipse-office-Results of different fields. 
Regards.

----------


## jazzwave

temr,
Thanks for valuable tutorial

----------


## boomtata

hi all, how can I see whats my reservoir temperature? I guess the software calculates the temperature according to the depth and with a temperature gradient..but how can i get the temperature from the software?.. because now i am calculating it by hand!

Thanks

----------


## boomtata

hi all, how can I see whats my reservoir temperature? I guess the software calculates the temperature according to the depth and with a temperature gradient..but how can i get the temperature from the software?.. because now i am calculating it by hand!



ThanksSee More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## abdulghaffar

thanks

----------


## Enet

Please, don't anyone know how to define a dip angle in ECLIPSE 100. i am trying to reproduce a simulation in ECLIPSE that was done with NEXUS. In the NEXUS simulation, a dip angle of 5 degrees was specified for the reservoir. how do I do this in ECLIPSE 100.

Thanks.

----------


## bakhtiari.mrym

Hi guys,
I 'm new in forum.
Do you have any idea about flowing fraction equations that Eclipse solve for its wells? Any information may help me so much.

----------


## temr

Go to eclipse technical describtion manual

----------


## bakhtiari.mrym

I red it several times, Eclipse have not said any thing about what are its flowing fractions and their relationships.
Could you please help if you know anything. Eclipse just say that it solve three parameter in well, Pbh, water and gas flowing fraction.

----------


## temr

You just read not that you need to read.
There are well model describtion as well as 3 phase solver and well aproximations.
Chapter 79 of eclipse technical describtion and chapter 6 of scal manual

----------


## bakhtiari.mrym

> You just read not that you need to read.
> There are well model describtion as well as 3 phase solver and well aproximations.
> Chapter 79 of eclipse technical describtion and chapter 6 of scal manual



Dear term, thank you so much for your time.
I need some explanation (FOR WELL), something like Chapter 23, section: FLOWS, which shows the equations of flows which solve for each grid pressure, and two saturations. 
In Chapter 63, section: TREATMENT OF WELLS, eclipse says that 3 variables are solved for well, but I can not find the equations. One of the equations is Q=T.Mp.(Po-Hw-Pbh), but what are other two equations that are solved for flowing fractions.
Thank you so much for your attention.

----------


## temr

Sorry but you need to start from essetials and then advance to technical manual
This 3 variables which eclipse solve at any time steps are pressure ,saturation and temperature ( in compositional model) 
I will advise you to start with Tarek Ahmad

----------


## bakhtiari.mrym

Dear term 
I found a paper that explain it, thank you so mmuch.

----------


## bakhtiari.mrym

3 variable for well! surly those are not saturation, pressure!!
In Black Oil model I'm sure that those are Bottom hole pressure and flowing fractions!! (page 946 technical)

----------


## putramelato

Hello, my name is randa from Indonesia. I am a student of PetroEngineering. I want to learn about CO2 injection in CoalBedMethane, i am very thanksful if u guys give me this software. Please, my email putramelato@gmail.com

----------


## temr

> Hello, my name is randa from Indonesia. I am a student of PetroEngineering. I want to learn about CO2 injection in CoalBedMethane, i am very thanksful if u guys give me this software. Please, my email putramelato@gmail.com



Try to look here


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## evasbm

very useful massage

----------


## temr

Some useful utilities
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Bakht1

i cant open the link you shared could you please let me know what to do ? thanks in advance !

----------


## Bakht1

can anyone help me how to download materials here filefactory doesnt open ? what can i do ?

----------


## temr

try here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sydt01

Hi temr, I press macro button in schedule.xlsm and it shows that "permission denied". Your files are "Read Only", How can I do, it doesn't work

----------


## temr

> Hi temr, I press macro button in schedule.xlsm and it shows that "permission denied". Your files are "Read Only", How can I do, it doesn't work



Hello, can you send screenshots. Also you should be administrator in your window account

----------


## temr

RR2
Quote Originally Posted by aows51
hello dear temr,
i hope you are doing well,
can you explain more about that eclipse run error problem ???
this is my email: aows61@gmail.com 
so that we could chat faster
it will be kind of you if you help.
######
So you some times can get this kind of messages
What does it mean.
1 you need to know that eclipse requere appr 3 kb of RAM for any active cell in you model
If you have 32 bit eclipse it is mean that the proceses (eclipse) can allocate only 1 giga thats mean that you will not 
be able to run models with more than 333 active cells.
2 if you still have 64 bit os and eclipse so you can constrain your runs only with ammount of you RAM.
My personal advise to have 64 bit os and eclipse na at least 8 giga RAM.
Mke you sim models not  more that 500 k active cells

----------


## abrashid79

how I can download files from rapid share without premium account and how to open the bi file....pls help

----------


## alimurtaza.90

hello everyone*

I am trying to download this eclipse step by step file but its unavailable. can someone please send me all the chapters. i am new with eclipse and using it with just the manual is really hard.
thank you.

Regards*
Ali

----------


## temr

All 8 chapters
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Al-bayati

Thanks

See More: Eclipse step by step

----------


## demisatere

Amazing piece of work Temr, congrats.
Let's say we have a single SWOF table :
-- Sw Krw Kro Pcwo
0.25 0.0 0.9 4
0.5 0.2 0.3 0.8
0.7 0.4 0.1 0.2
0.8 0.55 0.0 0.1
1.0 1.0 0.0 0.0 /

Automatically, on day 0 Eclipse gives So= 1-Swc (which is 0.75 in this case) at each block. Can I change the oil saturation distribution without adding more matrices ( SATNUM & TABDIMS respectively). Still, average oil saturation would be of the same value (0.75).

----------


## vatvto

Hi,

I had taken up a project in Petrel 2015. I have made every possible input. I have to history match my data. The GOR in the observed data rises constantly whereas, in my simulated data it is going doing. I tried to put an extra fault but it didn't help. What parameters do I need to change to match my GOR rise in simulated data.

----------


## filosofs

If poro sample are different then try to establish trend Swc vs Perm. If this are the same sample then i would use Pc value because the displacement pressure much higher during Swc measurements ( mercury, oil injection) comparing to real perm.

----------


## i-anuar

Assuming that you don't have gas cap gas cusping to the well and don't have behind the pipe etc crossflows, check if your near well pressure falls below Psat. if it does and GOR is too low QC PVT.

----------


## demisatere

Thanks for the answer. I was wondering if the total number of time steps which is 1000 can be increased. Haven't seen anything like that in the manual though, at least as far as 2010 and 2014 editions are concerned.

----------


## resengineer

thank you temr and shakespear and all members for this very interesting thread,
now I am reservoir engineer, i used to go through books and papers, but i never find easy explanation as yours,
Temr, I know it's little bit late, but I did n't find the initialization chapter.
could you please upload it.

----------


## nabelT

can i get this book free i  appreciate

----------


## fered

Hello forum. Eclipse 2018 with ******** is available now. I want to exchange it with new software. tnudefski#gmail.com

----------


## temr

Hello, people.
Soory for keeping silence was a little bit busy
I will try to upload threads in other server.
I will let you know after.
Also i am very interesting if any had a chance with developing tool for production forecast ( decline cure + matbal) 
I have some ideas and want to strart diff thread if you all will contribute to this idea

----------


## temr

Hello every one . I am online .
Your question about Simulation, PVT , Scal are welcome here in this thread.

----------

